# Forum About Russia Politics  Карательная психиатрия возвращается.

## mishau_

*Автора статьи о злоупотреблениях психиатров принудительно поместили в психиатрическую больницу*  _РОССИЯ, Мурманск. Базирующийся в Киеве (Украина) Международный комитет защиты свободы и гражданского общества выражает свою крайнюю озабоченность фактом применения российскими властями в Мурманске печально известных в советские времена методов карательной психиатрии к активистке оппозиционного Объединенного гражданского фронта Ларисе Арап._   http://www.prima-news.ru/news/news/2007/7/29/38834.html

----------


## Ramil

Об агентстве Прима (с того же ресурса):   

> Московское Правозащитное информационное агентство ПРИМА распространяет на русском и английском языках новости, касающиеся положения с правами человека в России, республиках бывшего СССР и за рубежом. 
> Спонсорскую поддержку агентству в настоящее время оказывают *C. S. Mott Foundation, IDEE, John D. and Catherine T. Macarthur Foundation, Ms. Barbara D. Bryant (USA)*.  
> Главный редактор агентства ПРИМА — Александр Подрабинек, бывший политический заключенный и главный редактор газеты "Экспресс-Хроника".

 *Подрабинек, Александр Пинхосович* 
В 2004—2005 — руководитель российского отделения «Фонда гражданских свобод», основанного Борисом Березовским.   *C. S. Mott Foundation*
Фонд Мотта один и самых крупных грантодающих фондом США. Фонд Мотта частный грантодающий, общественный фонд, основанный в г. Флинт, штат Мичиган, региональный офис расположен в г. Прага, Чехия. Одна из программ Фонда направлена поддержку благотворительных организаций Восточной Европы и России для развития демократии и плюралистического общества. Фонд рассматривает свою деятельность в этих регионах как вклад в создание гражданского общества.   *IDEE - Institute for Democracy in Eastern Europe*
The Institute for Democracy in Eastern Europe (IDEE) is a not-for-profit organization dedicated to the active promotion of democracy, civil society, and human rights throughout Eastern Europe, the former Soviet Union, and other communist or post-communist countries. IDEE also seeks to share the experiences of democratic opposition and transformation in Eastern Europe with other countries and regions seeking democratic change. 
С их сайта:  

> From the outset of the second war, IDEE has worked to support the heroic work of Chechen NGOs in providing humanitarian relief, gathering and disseminating information, and attempting to build the basis for the re-establishment of peace. It organized the American Committee for Chechnya in late 1999, which carried out basic humanitarian work by enlisting Eastern European partners, and launched, with Lam and later Latta, the Dispatches from Chechnya, which in 30 published issues described in detail the effects of the war on all aspects of Chechnya's life.

 *John D. and Catherine T. Macarthur Foundation* 
Не верил, и никогда не поверю публикации, проплаченной этими и им подобными организациями.
Правильно их запретили у нас.

----------


## mishau_

Ok, вот еще линки   http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/387701.html  http://www.svobodanews.ru/news/2007/07/ ... ?id=404525  http://www.newtimes.ru/teletype/200707291185700437

----------


## Ramil

:: )))) 
Радио Свобода - Радио Свободная Европа/Радио Свобода - это частная некоммерческая информационная служба, финансируемая Конгрессом США. 
NewTimes ссылается на то же радио "Свобода" 
Ну, а что такое "Эхо Москвы", во главе с г-ном Венедиктовым, я думаю, никому рассказывать не надо. 
В общем, я даже не оспариваю факты, что некая Лариса Арап объявила голодовку и была помещена в психиатрическую лечебницу. Я не знаю, насколько оправданы были эти действия, не видел истории болезни.
Упоминание "Марша Несогласных" опять-таки указывает на незабвенного г-на Березовского. 
Относиться серьёзно к этим клоунам, извини, не могу.
Есть такой бизнес - демократию в России защищать. 
Происходит это так: 
"В России нарушаются права человека! Дайте денег, а?" 
Для комплекта не хватает г-жи Новодворской. Вот уж кому действительно место в психушке. 
Заметь, факты о злоупотреблениях медицинского персонала не приводятся. А может г-жа Арап действительно нуждается в лечении, откуда мне знать. 
Если ты являешься сочувствующим "Несогласным", Березовскому и его клике - ради бога. Я не согласен с безапелляционной формой подачи материала. Это всего лишь "их" точка зрения.

----------


## mishau_

Не важно кому я сочувствую, а кому нет. Просто есть некоторые материалы из прошлого, вот отрывок  _
Постепенное свертывание немногих демократических достижений периода хрущевской “оттепели” вызвало появление нового слоя людей, впоследствии названных диссидентами. Прежде всего, диссиденты начали предавать гласности на Западе все известные им факты применения в СССР психиатрии в карательных целях. Поначалу в Европе довольно прохладно воспринимали подобные сообщения. Возмутителем спокойствия стал узник советской психиатрической больницы В. Я. Тарсис, опубликовавший за рубежом в 1963 году свою книгу “Палата № 7”. 
Но настоящий взрыв негодования западной прессы вызвало сообщение о заключении в психиатрическую больницу известного биолога Ж. Медведева, в защиту которого выступили Солженицын, Капица, Тамм, Сахаров, Леонтович, Энгельгардт. 
В печати стали появляться свидетельства пребывания в советских “ психушках” известных правозащитников — Патрушева, Горбаневской, Григоренко, Нарица, Буковского, Есенина-Вольпина — и отклики на них Солженицына, Ферона, Марченко, Амальрика, Зожа, Кирсанова, Брамберга и др. _  
И если в плане этой самой Ларисы Арап факты достоверны (а мне почему-то так кажется), то у меня возникает недвумысленная и стойкая ассоциация с тем заголовком, что я дал этой теме. Да и потом, в виду того, что российская официальная пресса об этом не пишет и не кажет этих событий по ТВ, я считаю нужным публику с ними ознакомить.

----------


## charlestonian

(задумчиво говорит): I used to work for Радио Свобода.... 
Hey! they paid OK...

----------


## Ramil

> (задумчиво говорит): I used to work for Радио Свобода....

 My condolences. 
В повторение брежневских психушек я не сильно верю. Да и правозащитное движение в России настолько дискредитировало себя, что все что они делают уже не вызывает ни доверия, ни сочувствия. По мне, любой правозащитник (называющий себя таковым, либо сделавший из общественной деятельности профессию) - продажная тварь.
Я поверю лишь тому правозащитнику, который не получал бы за свою деятельность ни копейки (и уж тем более - цента).   

> И если в плане этой самой Ларисы Арап факты достоверны (а мне почему-то так кажется)

 Почему? Ты её знаешь лично? 
Скажи мне, кто твой друг и я скажу, кто ты.
Если честно, то выступления наших т.н. "правозащитников": Ковалёва, Политковской, Новодворской и пр. у меня, кроме как ассоциаций с психушкой и смеха, ничего не вызывали и не вызывают. 
Вообще, любая правозащитная деятельность, финансируемая западными организациями, по моему глубокому мнению, является враждебной по отношению к России, как к государству, и к россиянам, как к народу.    

> то у меня возникает недвумысленная и стойкая ассоциация с тем заголовком, что я дал этой теме. Да и потом, в виду того, что российская официальная пресса об этом не пишет и не кажет этих событий по ТВ, я считаю нужным публику с ними ознакомить.

 А если посмотреть с другой точки зрения, что если дама действительно "с приветом"? Почему российские СМИ должны освещать помещение в психушку каждого идиота? Как раз наоборот, сделать из мухи слона, - это характерно для этих иуд. 
Почему, опять-таки, действия мед. персонала не были обжалованы ни в суде ни в прокуратуре? Про недоверие гос. органам можешь мне не заливать, если бы они попробовали и это бы ни к чему ни привело, я бы понял эту истеричную публикацию, но пока этих шагов не предпринято, я расцениваю такие памфлеты исключительно как попытки дискредитации действующей власти. 
P.S.
К слову - про применение электрошока, может это и не самая прогрессивная методика лечения, но пока, вроде, не запрещена и используется в психиатрии:  http://slovar.plib.ru/dictionary/d14/7379.html *Терапия электроконвульсивная* 
- метод лечения выраженной депрессии (реже шизофрении и мании). Во время прохождения электрического тока через головной мозг у пациента происходит судорога. Эта судорога модифицируется с помощью назначения больному соответствующих мышечных релаксантов и анестетиков, так что фактически у человека возникает лишь несколько мышечных подергиваний. До сих пор не известна роль, которую играет применение электрошока в процессе лечения данных заболеваний. Применение этого метода может вызвать у больного спутанность сознания, потерю памяти и головную боль, однако эти симптомы практически всегда проходят через несколько часов. Данные побочные эффекты уменьшаются при одностороннем лечении, когда электрический ток пропускается только через недоминантное полушарие головного мозга.

----------


## Scorpio

Кстати, до сих пор достоверно неизвестно, насколько карательной была "карательная психиатрия".
То есть, глядя на некоторых "диссидентов" и "правозащитников", типа Новодворской или Боннер, начинаешь понимать, что в психушке их держали совсем не зря.  ::  
Наконец, если кто-нибудь считает, что применение психиатрии как метода репрессий изобретено в СССР -- то он очень ошибается. *Изобрели все это в США.* Почитайте "Над кукушкиным гнездом" Кена Кизи, например.

----------


## BappaBa

> Кстати, до сих пор достоверно неизвестно, насколько карательной была "карательная психиатрия".
> То есть, глядя на некоторых "диссидентов" и "правозащитников", типа Новодворской или Боннер, начинаешь понимать, что в психушке их держали совсем не зря.

 Да, у меня тоже складывается такое впечатление. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Кстати, до сих пор достоверно неизвестно, насколько карательной была "карательная психиатрия".
> То есть, глядя на некоторых "диссидентов" и "правозащитников", типа Новодворской или Боннер, начинаешь понимать, что в психушке их держали совсем не зря.    Да, у меня тоже складывается такое впечатление. =)

 Может быть, они в психушке и стали такими? =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Может быть, они в психушке и стали такими? =)

 Почитай автобиографические книги Новодворской, где она рассказывает о своих детстве и юности, и поймешь, что она уже тогда была не вполне адекватна.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Вы что, врачи здесь все?   ::  
Врачи-телепаты, которые ставят диагноз ни разу не видя пациентов в лицо?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Может быть, они в психушке и стали такими? =)   Почитай автобиографические книги Новодворской, где она рассказывает о своих детстве и юности, и поймешь, что она уже тогда была не вполне адекватна.

 Не буду. Мне она неинтересна.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> - метод лечения выраженной депрессии (реже шизофрении и мании). Во время прохождения электрического тока через головной мозг у пациента происходит судорога. Эта судорога модифицируется с помощью назначения больному соответствующих мышечных релаксантов и анестетиков, так что фактически у человека возникает лишь несколько мышечных подергиваний. До сих пор не известна роль, которую играет применение электрошока в процессе лечения данных заболеваний. Применение этого метода может вызвать у больного спутанность сознания, потерю памяти и головную боль, однако эти симптомы практически всегда проходят через несколько часов. Данные побочные эффекты уменьшаются при одностороннем лечении, когда электрический ток пропускается только через недоминантное полушарие головного мозга.

 Ну прямо все врачи-психиатры-шнобелевские-лауреаты.  ::  Я знаю только, что электро-шоковая терапия должна применяться только после решения консилиума, состоящего как минимум из двух независимых врачей сторонней клиники и только после длительного наблюдения больного основным врачем. Это если профессионально, а не карательно. 
***   http://www.brutal-reality.ru/razr-j.htm

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  - метод лечения выраженной депрессии (реже шизофрении и мании). Во время прохождения электрического тока через головной мозг у пациента происходит судорога. Эта судорога модифицируется с помощью назначения больному соответствующих мышечных релаксантов и анестетиков, так что фактически у человека возникает лишь несколько мышечных подергиваний. До сих пор не известна роль, которую играет применение электрошока в процессе лечения данных заболеваний. Применение этого метода может вызвать у больного спутанность сознания, потерю памяти и головную боль, однако эти симптомы практически всегда проходят через несколько часов. Данные побочные эффекты уменьшаются при одностороннем лечении, когда электрический ток пропускается только через недоминантное полушарие головного мозга.   Ну прямо все врачи-психиатры-шнобелевские-лауреаты.  Я знаю только, что электро-шоковая терапия должна применяться только после решения консилиума, состоящего как минимум из двух независимых врачей сторонней клиники и только после длительного наблюдения больного основным врачем. Это если профессионально, а не карательно. 
> ***   http://www.brutal-reality.ru/razr-j.htm

 Ты хоть сам-то читал тот материал, что ты привёл в начале?
К жертве аборта, тьфу - психиатрии, электрошок не применялся. Он применялся якобы к детям-пациентам психиатрических клиник, об этом она писала в своей статье, за которую ей якобы мстят. Если уж тебя заботит эта тема, может нароешь оригинал статьи, дабы заценить слог. 
К ней самой электрошок не применялся, только препараты (думаю - успокоительные).

----------


## Scorpio

> Вы что, врачи здесь все?   
> Врачи-телепаты, которые ставят диагноз ни разу не видя пациентов в лицо?

 Ни в коей мере. Я -- за то, чтобы показать Новодворскую международному консилиуму из признанных миром психиатров.  ::  
Кстати, сайт, адрес которого привел mishau выше, содержит уйму отличных примеров *американской* карательной психиатрии.

----------


## mishau_

*Консул США намерен встретиться с принудительно помещенной в психбольницу Ларисой Арап* 
Американский консул Бенжамин Волауэр намерен встретиться с насильно помещенной в мурманскую психиатрическую лечебницу оппозиционной активисткой Ларисой Арап. 
Как сообщается на сайте RUFRONT.RU, консул США и Вера Захарова, советник политико-экономического отдела Генерального консульства в Санкт-Петербурге прибыли 1 августа в Мурманск, где встречались с руководителем мурманского отделения ОГФ Еленой Васильевой. 
По словам консула, в четверг он намерен отправится в город Апатиты, где в психиатрической больнице находится Лариса Арап. По его словам, он "потрясен тем, что в России в такой степени нарушаются права человека". 
"Такого не должно происходить в демократической стране", - сказал Волауэр. 
Как сказала сама Васильева, она и родственники Ларисы Арап намерены в суд на незаконное помещение и незаконное удержание активистки в клинике. Васильева отметила тот факт, что по ее мнению на их адвоката оказывается давление. Она сообщила, что было принято решение найти другого адвоката, однако многие правозащитники, кому позвонили родственники, отказываются от ведения этого дела. 
Лариса Арап была принудительно госпитализирована 5 июля из поликлиники Североморска, куда она зашла, чтобы получить копию заключения медицинской комиссии для получения водительских прав.  http://www.polit.ru/news/2007/08/02/Arap.html

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Консул США намерен встретиться с принудительно помещенной в психбольницу Ларисой Арап*

 Пошло-поехало. Короче, своего добились. Сейчас послетаются со всего мира борцы за демократию, сделают из нее святую и денег дадут.

----------


## Ramil

Денег дадут - факт. Блин, может тоже за демократию побороться. Кто там бабки на это выделяет?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Денег дадут - факт. Блин, может тоже за демократию побороться. Кто там бабки на это выделяет?

 Заведи блог, напиши там, что Путин - тиран, как можно эмоционально и с примерами (можно придумать от фонаря), потом соверши мелкое хулиганство и попади в "обезъянник", затем дай интервью радио "Свобода", в котором сообщи о преследованиях, незаконном аресте и подтасовке фактов, вызванные тем, что ты "представляешь угрозу для Кремля" (тут нужно ссылаться на свой блог). 
Потом расслабься и получай удовольствие. Те, кто выделяет деньги, потом сами к тебе приедут.  ::  Если повезет, получишь еще и британский паспорт в придачу.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Денег дадут - факт. Блин, может тоже за демократию побороться. Кто там бабки на это выделяет?   Заведи блог, напиши там, что Путин - тиран, как можно эмоционально и с примерами (можно придумать от фонаря), потом соверши мелкое хулиганство и попади в "обезъянник", затем дай интервью радио "Свобода", в котором сообщи о преследованиях, незаконном аресте и подтасовке фактов, вызванные тем, что ты "представляешь угрозу для Кремля" (тут нужно ссылаться на свой блог). 
> Потом расслабься и получай удовольствие. Те, кто выделяет деньги, потом сами к тебе приедут.  Если повезет, получишь еще и британский паспорт в придачу.

 Если это такой легкий способ заработать денег, то почему до сих пор у нас все такие нищие? И почему многие еще в России?  То есть почему в Британии всего на 150 миллионов россиян всего пяток человек (причем у которых денег куры не клюют)?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Потому что там не халява. Там просто так бабки не платят. Там пахать надо так, как мало кто привык  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Если это такой легкий способ заработать денег, то почему до сих пор у нас все такие нищие?

 Потому что все такие умные. Не знаю, к счастью ли, к сожалению ли.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Потому что там не халява. Там просто так бабки не платят. Там пахать надо так, как мало кто привык

 Некоторые, кстати, не доживают.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Потому что там не халява. Там просто так бабки не платят. Там пахать надо так, как мало кто привык    Некоторые, кстати, не доживают.

 И это то же. Опасная профессия. Зато и деньги немалые.
(К слову, труд хорошей проститутки тоже хорошо оплачивается).

----------


## mishau_

> И это то же. Опасная профессия. Зато и деньги немалые.
> (К слову, труд хорошей проститутки тоже хорошо оплачивается).

 А хорошо - это сколько в цифрах, если можно?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> И это то же. Опасная профессия. Зато и деньги немалые.
> (К слову, труд хорошей проститутки тоже хорошо оплачивается).   А хорошо - это сколько в цифрах, если можно?

 $1500 - $6000 за ночь. Таких одна на несколько тысяч, но лучших в профессии всегда единицы.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Среднестатистические проститутки (не "вокзальные" и не "элитные") берут от 100 долларов в час. Миллионов не накопишь, но жить можно.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Ramil  
> И это то же. Опасная профессия. Зато и деньги немалые.
> (К слову, труд хорошей проститутки тоже хорошо оплачивается).   А хорошо - это сколько в цифрах, если можно?     $1500 - $6000 за ночь. Таких одна на несколько тысяч, но лучших в 
> профессии всегда единицы.

 Я немножко не пойму кто устанавливает эти критерии лучших проституток и каком образом происходит их отбор.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":2sbxejrd        Originally Posted by Ramil  
> И это то же. Опасная профессия. Зато и деньги немалые.
> (К слову, труд хорошей проститутки тоже хорошо оплачивается).   А хорошо - это сколько в цифрах, если можно?     $1500 - $6000 за ночь. Таких одна на несколько тысяч, но лучших в 
> профессии всегда единицы.

 Я немножко не пойму кто устанавливает эти критерии лучших проституток и каком образом происходит их отбор.[/quote:2sbxejrd] 
Да никто не устанавливает, наверное. Просто такие цены есть. Там дипломов-то не дают.

----------


## mishau_

Как-то у тебя все не в тему.

----------


## mishau_

Эксперты-психиатры не нашли оснований держать Арап в психбольнице 
Независимые эксперты из Москвы не нашли оснований для содержания в психиатрической больнице активистки мурманского отделения Объединенного гражданского фронта Ларисы Арап.
Об этом Радио «Свобода» сообщила глава местного отделения ОГФ Елена Васильева.
Освидетельствование Арап проводил вместе с коллегами президент Независимой психиатрической ассоциации Юрий Савенко - по просьбе уполномоченного по правам человека в России Владимира Лукина.   // «Газета.Ru»   http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2007/08 ... 3956.shtml 
Вот, все же с какой агрессией и предубежденностью Scorpio, Ramil, gRomoZeka, BappaBa у нас смотрят на людей имеющих иную точку  зрения, что готовы одобрить любые незаконные действия властей. На этом примере думаю можно сделать вывод как общество наше относится к закону. А еще вывод что врачи в той клинике имеют уровень компетенции как у наших форумчан (что нам простительно) - то есть они - дилетанты, возможно работающие для исполнения незаконных решений властей.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот, все же с какой агрессией и предубежденностью Scorpio, Ramil, gRomoZeka, BappaBa у нас смотрят на людей имеющих иную точку  зрения, что готовы одобрить любые незаконные действия властей. На этом примере думаю можно сделать вывод как общество наше относится к закону.

 Это не агрессия. Просто, как я уже писал, нет, не было и не будет доверия к правозащитной деятельности в России, пока она финансируется с запада.

----------


## Rtyom

> Вот, все же с какой агрессией и предубежденностью Scorpio, Ramil, gRomoZeka, BappaBa у нас смотрят на людей имеющих иную точку  зрения, что готовы одобрить любые незаконные действия властей. На этом примере думаю можно сделать вывод как общество наше относится к закону.

 Какие выводы, mishau_?..  ::  Как всегда у вас получается очень хорошо перегнуть палку.   ::  Хотя, наверно, это было выражение «образное».

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Вот, все же с какой агрессией и предубежденностью Scorpio, Ramil, gRomoZeka, BappaBa у нас смотрят на людей имеющих иную точку  зрения, что готовы одобрить любые незаконные действия властей. На этом примере думаю можно сделать вывод как общество наше относится к закону.   Это не агрессия. Просто, как я уже писал, нет, не было и не будет доверия к правозащитной деятельности в России, пока она финансируется с запада.

 Ну, как бы финансироваться ей больше не откуда. Я бы согласился, если бы у нас была настоящая конкуренция в политике. А ее нет. 
Если доверия нет, это ведь не значит, что они душевнобольные, так?

----------


## Scorpio

> Эксперты-психиатры не нашли оснований держать Арап в психбольнице 
> Независимые эксперты из Москвы не нашли оснований для содержания в психиатрической больнице активистки мурманского отделения Объединенного гражданского фронта Ларисы Арап.
> Об этом Радио «Свобода» сообщила глава местного отделения ОГФ Елена Васильева.
> Освидетельствование Арап проводил вместе с коллегами президент Независимой психиатрической ассоциации Юрий Савенко - по просьбе уполномоченного по правам человека в России Владимира Лукина.   // «Газета.Ru»   http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2007/08 ... 3956.shtml 
> Вот, все же с какой агрессией и предубежденностью Scorpio, Ramil, gRomoZeka, BappaBa у нас смотрят на людей имеющих иную точку  зрения, что готовы одобрить любые незаконные действия властей.

 Интересное заявление. Где и каким образом я проявлял "агрессию и предубежденность"? 
А по поводу самого обсуждаемого дела, советую почитать вот эту статью в НГ:  http://www.ng.ru/ng_politics/2007-08-07/9_psycho.html 
Вся эта история выглядит предельно лживой и дурно сфабрикованной. Начнем с того, что, похоже, Арап даже *не писала статью*, о которой идет речь!  _Первым долгожданные подробности неожиданно опубликовало небольшое новое интернет-издание «Пресс-секретарь», которому повезло иметь адекватного собкора в Мурманской области. Журналист Дмитрий Рябов опубликовал на страницах «Пресс-секретаря» статью «Журналистка» из Мурманска статей не писала», в которой первым рассказал, что статья «Дурдом», которая считалась поводом для гонений на Ларису Арап, была написана не ею, а журналисткой Илоной Новиковой. «Лариса не имеет отношения к этой статье. Ее писали совершенно другие люди. Мне неизвестно, почему она ответила утвердительно на вопрос североморского врача. Возможно, вопрос был задан некорректно», – цитировал Дмитрий Рябов лидера мурманского отделения ОГФ Елену Васильеву. Также со ссылкой на Васильеву журналист сообщил, что Лариса Арап в местном ОГФ «вела бухгалтерию», то есть не была даже активисткой._ 
А какое же отношение она имеет к этому делу?
Простое. Была ценнейшим источником, хмм, инсайдерской информации о том, что происходит в некоторых дурдомах.  ::   _Журналистка Илона Новикова, как оказалось, брала интервью у Ларисы Арап, которая в 2004 году лечилась в апатитской психбольнице от стресса, вызванного тем, что «сотрудники ФСБ оказывали на нее давление по делу о финансовых махинациях в ЖСК»._ 
Оказывается, у нас ФСБ даже расследованием финансовых махинаций в ЖСК занимается! Вот интересно: лично Патрушев этим занимается, или кто-нибудь из его замов?  :: 
В общем, маразм крепчает:  _Ситуация становилась все более запутанной. Обсуждение дела Ларисы Арап в блогах тем временем тоже заходило в тупик, что и неудивительно – очень трудно обсуждать последствия журналистского расследования, не имея на руках его текста. Наконец, текст статьи «Дурдом» все-таки появился в интернете – первой ссылку на него опубликовала правозащитница Римма Поляк, заявившая, обращаясь к участникам дискуссии: «Интересно, те, кто писал этот пресс-релиз, читали статью «Дурдом»? Уверена, что нет. Я сегодня ее нашла и прочла. Это не расследование. Арап эту статью не писала, и вообще она не журналистка. В общем, тщательнее нужно факты проверять, а то, борясь такими непрофессиональными методами за правое дело, можно и само дело дискредитировать»._ 
В заключение, пара слов о самой несчастной жертве "карательной психиатрии":  _«в 2004 году Ларису Арап по инициативе мужа осмотрел психиатр. Супруга беспокоило состояние здоровья Ларисы. Жена все чаще говорила о том, что их семью преследуют, травят газом, а в квартире установлены жучки. Суд принял решение о принудительной госпитализации женщины, и в больнице она провела месяц», и врача-психиатра Североморской ЦРБ Марину Рекиш, которая описывает нынешнее состояние Ларисы Арап: «Она вела себя очень встревоженно, рассказывала о том, что соседи продолжают ее преследовать, прослушивают ее разговоры, а также применяют реагенты. Женщина сказала, что искала дома жучки, но не нашла, наверное, потому, что у нее не было спецоборудования»._ 
Какие-нибудь комментарии нужны?!

----------


## Ramil

> Если доверия нет, это ведь не значит, что они душевнобольные, так?

 Но обратное утверждение тоже недоказуемо  :: 
А наша _компетентная комиссия_ за бабки любого психа из психушки выпустит.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Если доверия нет, это ведь не значит, что они душевнобольные, так?   Но обратное утверждение тоже недоказуемо 
> А наша _компетентная комиссия_ за бабки любого психа из психушки выпустит.

   ::   ::   ::  How much did *you* pay to get out???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Какие-нибудь комментарии нужны?!

 Я говорил о карательной психиатрии в нашей стране, а не о самой Арап. Никто не имеет права заключать человека в психушку насильно без суда и каких бы то ни было объяснений. На ее месте может оказаться любой человек, мыслящий не так как власть. А учитывая с какой агрессией наша деградирующая власть стала относится к инакомыслию, не мудрено что это будет введено в широкую практику.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Какие-нибудь комментарии нужны?!   ... А учитывая с какой агрессией наша деградирующая власть стала относится к инакомыслию, не мудрено что это будет введено в широкую практику.

 Хорошо бы к таким вещаниям добавлять слова "я думаю", "я подозреваю", "по моему мнению", "IMO" или т. п.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by mishau_  Если доверия нет, это ведь не значит, что они душевнобольные, так?   Но обратное утверждение тоже недоказуемо 
> А наша _компетентная комиссия_ за бабки любого психа из психушки выпустит.        How much did *you* pay to get out???

 I didn't. They paid me instead  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Хорошо бы к таким вещаниям добавлять слова "я думаю", "я подозреваю", "по моему мнению", "IMO" или т. п.

 Да, но это не только мое мнение 
Вот, например, мнение "Яблока"  http://www.enwl.net.ru/?q=node/20 
Вот круглый стол http://www.scilla.ru/works/uprdem/krst1.html 
Вот Лев Гудков http://www.democracy.ru/article.php?id=1069 
Контр ТВ http://www.contr-tv.ru/common/416/ 
Газета "Газета" http://www.jig.ru/rossia/284.html 
и т.д.

----------


## Lampada

> Да, но это не только мое мнение 
> Вот, например, мнение "Яблока"  http://www.enwl.net.ru/?q=node/20 
> Вот круглый стол http://www.scilla.ru/works/uprdem/krst1.html 
> Вот Лев Гудков http://www.democracy.ru/article.php?id=1069 
> Контр ТВ http://www.contr-tv.ru/common/416/ 
> Газета "Газета" http://www.jig.ru/rossia/284.html 
> и т.д.

 И всё равно, то, что ты утверждаешь, это, прежде всего, твоё мнение и оно не обязательно истина в последней инстанции. А именно так ты часто звучишь.  Лучше сказать, что _существует мнение и я его поддерживаю._

----------


## mishau_

Ну тут как бы я не звучал, я высказываю свою оценку. Все так делают, хотя возможно надо быть и повнимательней. 
Во например участник написал: _
Почитай автобиографические книги Новодворской, где она рассказывает о своих детстве и юности, и поймешь, что она уже тогда была не вполне адекватна. _  
Вот - другой. _
Да и правозащитное движение в России настолько дискредитировало себя, что все что они делают уже не вызывает ни доверия, ни сочувствия. _  
Ну тоже можно принять за истину, однако я (и все мы) понимаем, что это мнение того кто писал.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by mishau_  Если доверия нет, это ведь не значит, что они душевнобольные, так?   Но обратное утверждение тоже недоказуемо 
> А наша _компетентная комиссия_ за бабки любого психа из психушки выпустит.        How much did *you* pay to get out???      I didn't. They paid me instead

 Just to get rid of you???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by doctor         Originally Posted by charlestonian      How much did *you* pay to get out???      I didn't. They paid me instead    Just to get rid of you???

 А может он был как раз доктором.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Какие-нибудь комментарии нужны?!   Я говорил о карательной психиатрии в нашей стране, а не о самой Арап.

 То есть вы упорно пытаетесь поставить обсуждаемый вопрос с ног на голову. Если серьезно психически больному человеку требуется лечение, и его лечат -- то где здесь "карательная психиатрия"?   

> Никто не имеет права заключать человека в психушку насильно без суда и каких бы то ни было объяснений.

 Т.е если у человека, например, реактивный психоз и он начал бросаться на прохожих -- значит, его надо сначала сначала судить, и лишь потом изолировать? Так?   

> На ее месте может оказаться любой человек, мыслящий не так как власть.

 Но вот Новодворскую почему-то никто в психушку не отправил. Хотя куда уж инакомысленнее-то.  ::    

> А учитывая с какой агрессией наша деградирующая власть стала относится к инакомыслию, не мудрено что это будет введено в широкую практику.

 А "агрессия власти" -- это то, что парочка лимоновских молодчиков наконец-то слегка получила по мордам на митинге? А еще какие-нибудь примеры "агрессии" можно в студию?

----------


## Koba

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Какие-нибудь комментарии нужны?!    Никто не имеет права заключать человека в психушку насильно без суда и каких бы то ни было объяснений.

 Да что ж вы к суду , батенька, так приципились. Или по вашему шизофреника в период обострения надо судить, и по какой прикажете статье это делать?
Вы используете ярлык карательная с настойчивостью Валерии Ильиничны. Неплохо ещё для пафоса добавить фразы "кровавая гебня" "комуняки"
Кстати, а как вы относитесть к похищениям людей в Европе (итальянский скандал), заключением без суда и следствия в Гуантанамо(тут примеров ещё больше)? Вы удивитесь но Советская/Российская психиатрия здесь не при чём и фсб то же.
Я что то не слышал голосов наших правозащитников возмущённых данной практикой.

----------


## Ramil

Я предлагаю всех правозащитников выслать за рубеж и пусть они там их права защищают. А ещё лучше - там своих психов нанять, чтобы они это делали. Беда в том, что негатив, посланный из Москвы, никто всерьёз не воспримет. Но вот если, к примеру, британец, фрацуз или американец (не замеченный в порочащих его связях) будет делать скандальные публикации и заявления с привлечением телевизионщиков о нарушениях прав человека - в это можно будет наших оппонентов тыкать носом и кричать как в анекдоте советских времён: "А у вас, зато, негров угнетают!"  :: 
Врага надо бить на его территории, а лучшая защита - это нападение.
Зачем России оправдываться в нарушении прав человека, если в этом можно обвинить любую страну. (Кстати, и фактических примеров, думаю, полно - просто в прессе они должного освещения не получают). Вот не понимаю, почему наша "кровавая гэбня" этим не занимается. Жалко АПН (Агентство Печати "Новости") расформировали - хорошая была организация - рупор коммунизма на диком западе.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> То есть вы упорно пытаетесь поставить обсуждаемый вопрос с ног на голову. Если серьезно психически больному человеку требуется лечение, и его лечат -- то где здесь "карательная психиатрия"?

 Президент Независимо психиатрической организации Савенко заявил, что оснований для изоляции Арап не было. Суд был, но он эти доводы не принял к сведению.  Экспертный совет объявил, что с медицинской точки зрения решение суда неадекватно. Значит это явно карательная психиатрия. Суд у нас опереточный. Кстати может из-за этого власть не всегда считает нужным задействовать судебные органы.     

> Т.е если у человека, например, реактивный психоз и он начал бросаться на прохожих -- значит, его надо сначала сначала судить, и лишь потом изолировать? Так?

 Абсолютно так. По меньшей мере надо установить его вменяемость.   

> Но вот Новодворскую почему-то никто в психушку не отправил. Хотя куда уж инакомысленнее-то.

 Ну и что? Новодворскую не отправили,  а Арап отправили. А Политковскую, например, убили. А Лукин у президента сидит. Ну и что c того?
А. Райкина в советские времена тоже не трогали. А над А. Сахаровым глумились по полной.   

> А "агрессия власти" -- это то, что парочка лимоновских молодчиков наконец-то слегка получила по мордам на митинге? А еще какие-нибудь примеры "агрессии" можно в студию?

 [/quote]
Законы об экстримизме, приравнивающие критику власти к экстримизму. Закон о митингах. Манекены оппозиционеров в лагере Нашистов, над которыми нашисты глумились под одобрение чиновников всех мастей.  
Самый яркий пример - Ходарковский. Далее мэр Архангельска. Молодежное  правозащитное движение.  
Косвенные примеры. Сын бывшего министра обороны сбил насмерть пенсионерку. Дело завели против родственников пенсионерки, так как те были не согласны с трактовкой этого инцидента властью.   
Водитель в которого врезался губернатор-бывший клоун Евдокимов - было возбуждено дело (и закрыто под давлением общества водителей).

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ....Косвенные примеры. Сын бывшего министра обороны сбил насмерть пенсионерку. Дело завели против родственников пенсионерки, так как те были не согласны с трактовкой этого инцидента властью.

 Я не слышал про это. Вранье стопудово.
А вину человека надо доказать сначала. Я сам водитель и мне самому эти бабки вываливались под колеса и не раз. Один раз чудом только удалось избежать трагедии. Во всех случаях моя вина была только в том, что я оказался не в нужном месте и не внужное время, т.к. старческий маразм граничит с безумием.  
Я не оправдываю сынка Иванова, но ни я ни Вы не видели обстоятельств дела, не читали ни одного протокола. Однако Вы, с полной уверенностью в голосе, утверждаете, что человек виновен. А если нет? Вы задумывались над тем, что он мог бы быть невиновным?
Если бы такие как Вы были бы судьями ,то они все звались "Басманные".   

> Водитель в которого врезался губернатор-бывший клоун Евдокимов - было возбуждено дело (и закрыто под давлением общества водителей).

 Водителя оправдали, к вашему сведенью, не после чьего-либо давления, а после аппеляции приговора.
А Евдокимов погиб. Причем Евдокимов искренне пытался помогать людям и с приходом к власти не стал "проталкивать" свои фирмачки и дружков, а начал с пенсий, здравоохранения и образования. 
А по поводу клоуна... по мне это прекрасный актер. Талантливый и яркий. Никулин тоже клоун, но это не мещает ему быть великим артистом.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Т.е если у человека, например, реактивный психоз и он начал бросаться на прохожих -- значит, его надо сначала сначала судить, и лишь потом изолировать? Так?   Абсолютно так. По меньшей мере надо установить его вменяемость.

 Это не суд устанавливает, а психиатр. Суд только может направить на принудительное освидетельствование (если кто-нибудь заяву даст). А вообще - результата освидетельствования достаточно.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А "агрессия власти" -- это то, что парочка лимоновских молодчиков наконец-то слегка получила по мордам на митинге? А еще какие-нибудь примеры "агрессии" можно в студию?   Законы об экстримизме, приравнивающие критику власти к экстримизму.

 По порядку, вот действующая редакция закона: 
Где здесь про критику власти? Теперь, благодаря тебе, кстати, я прочитал этот закон и считаю, что в нём нет ничего, противоречащего принципам свободы и демократии. 
ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКОН О ПРОТИВОДЕЙСТВИИ ЭКСТРЕМИСТСКОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ 
(в ред. Федеральных законов от 27.07.2006 N 148-ФЗ,
от 27.07.2006 N 153-ФЗ, от 10.05.2007 N 71-ФЗ,
от 24.07.2007 N 211-ФЗ) 
Статья 1. Основные понятия 
Для целей настоящего Федерального закона применяются следующие основные понятия:  1) экстремистская деятельность (экстремизм): 
насильственное изменение основ конституционного строя и нарушение целостности Российской Федерации; 
публичное оправдание терроризма и иная террористическая деятельность; 
возбуждение социальной, расовой, национальной или религиозной розни; 
пропаганда исключительности, превосходства либо неполноценности человека по признаку его социальной, расовой, национальной, религиозной или языковой принадлежности или отношения к религии; 
нарушение прав, свобод и законных интересов человека и гражданина в зависимости от его социальной, расовой, национальной, религиозной или языковой принадлежности или отношения к религии; 
воспрепятствование осуществлению гражданами их избирательных прав и права на участие в референдуме или нарушение тайны голосования, соединенные с насилием либо угрозой его применения; 
воспрепятствование законной деятельности государственных органов, органов местного самоуправления, избирательных комиссий, общественных и религиозных объединений или иных организаций, соединенное с насилием либо угрозой его применения; 
совершение преступлений по мотивам, указанным в пункте "е" части первой статьи 63 Уголовного кодекса Российской Федерации; 
пропаганда и публичное демонстрирование нацистской атрибутики или символики либо атрибутики или символики, сходных с нацистской атрибутикой или символикой до степени смешения; 
публичные призывы к осуществлению указанных деяний либо массовое распространение заведомо экстремистских материалов, а равно их изготовление или хранение в целях массового распространения; 
публичное заведомо ложное обвинение лица, замещающего государственную должность Российской Федерации или государственную должность субъекта Российской Федерации, в совершении им в период исполнения своих должностных обязанностей деяний, указанных в настоящей статье и являющихся преступлением; 
организация и подготовка указанных деяний, а также подстрекательство к их осуществлению; 
финансирование указанных деяний либо иное содействие в их организации, подготовке и осуществлении, в том числе путем предоставления учебной, полиграфической и материально-технической базы, телефонной и иных видов связи или оказания информационных услуг;    

> Манекены оппозиционеров в лагере Нашистов, над которыми нашисты глумились под одобрение чиновников всех мастей.

 И что? Ну глумились, ну уроды. Но не преступники. И ничего, в принципе, плохого не делали.   

> Самый яркий пример - Ходарковский.

 Не смешите меня - он вор. И должен сидеть в тюрьме.   

> Далее мэр Архангельска. Молодежное  правозащитное движение.

 Про мэра Архангельска тоже не смеши людей. Уже всё сказано.   

> Косвенные примеры. Сын бывшего министра обороны сбил насмерть пенсионерку.

 А вы, уважаемый, с материалами дела знакомились? Со свидетелями разговаривали? Или опять - по заметкам в МК судите?

----------


## mishau_

Вот. Потом, не вполне ясно чем это отличается от клеветы  

> публичное заведомо ложное обвинение лица, замещающего государственную должность Российской Федерации или государственную должность субъекта Российской Федерации, в совершении им в период исполнения своих должностных обязанностей деяний, указанных в настоящей статье и являющихся преступлением;

  

> Это не суд устанавливает, а психиатр. Суд только может направить на принудительное освидетельствование (если кто-нибудь заяву даст). А вообще - результата освидетельствования достаточно.

 По решению суда назначается экспертиза, и только потом принудительное лечение. А не сразу без суда в психушку.   

> И что? Ну глумились, ну уроды. Но не преступники. И ничего, в принципе, плохого не делали.

 Я рассмтирваю это как проявление агрессии к тем, кто мыслит по-другому. Причем здесь преступники. Мы про агрессию к инакомыслящим речь ведем.     

> Не смешите меня - он вор. И должен сидеть в тюрьме.

 Тут нет ничего смешного? А почему только он? А не есть ли это способ держать на службе воров и шантажировать их? Нет, я считаю что он представлял серьезную угрозу власти со своими взглядами. Мог сплотить оппозиционные партии. Именно, как я считаю /привет Лампада )) /,  за это он был арестован и осужден.   

> А вы, уважаемый, с материалами дела знакомились? Со свидетелями разговаривали? Или опять - по заметкам в МК судите?

 У нас нет гласности, поэтому я делаю вывод о том, что власть боится публиковать материалы. И потом, почему я должен верить в версию одной стороны? Принцип состязательности должен быть - у нас его нет, и скорее всего не будет.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by doctor         Originally Posted by charlestonian      How much did *you* pay to get out???      I didn't. They paid me instead    Just to get rid of you???      А может он был как раз доктором.

 Then, he is more dangerous than a patient!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> По решению суда назначается экспертиза, и только потом принудительное лечение. А не сразу без суда в психушку.

 М-да... Закона не знаете, mishau_, а спорите.
Если врач посчитает, что пациент представляет угрозу для себя или окружающих, он может задержать его по собственной инициативе. А уж потом назначается экспертиза, чтобы подтвердить или опровергнуть его мнение, а уж потом - суд, который на основании мнения комиссии решает, продолжить госпитализацию или нет. 
Если бы было иначе, опасный псих (предположим, что он действительно опасен), пока тянется судебная волокита, мог бы перерезать во всех членов семьи или наложить на себя руки.  *Закон " О психиатрической помощи и гарантиях прав граждан при ее оказании ", выдержки из статей 29, 32-34.*  _Лицо, помещенное в психиатрический стационар по основаниям, предусмотренным статьей 29 настоящего Закона, подлежит обязательному освидетельствованию в течение 48 часов комиссией врачей-психиатров. [...]
Если госпитализация признается обоснованной, то заключение комиссии врачей-психиатров в течение 24 часов направляется в суд [...].
Заявление о госпитализации лица в психиатрический стационар в недобровольном порядке судья рассматривает в течение пяти дней с момента его принятия в помещении суда либо в психиатрическом учреждении._ 
А теперь посмотрите, сколько дней может по закону пройти с момента госпитализации пациента до суда.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот. Потом, не вполне ясно чем это отличается от клеветы    
> 			
> 				публичное заведомо ложное обвинение лица, замещающего государственную должность Российской Федерации или государственную должность субъекта Российской Федерации, в совершении им в период исполнения своих должностных обязанностей деяний, указанных в настоящей статье и являющихся преступлением;

 Тем, что осуществляя клевету (внимательно читаем следующие три слова), т.е. ЗАВЕДОМО ЛОЖНОЕ ОБВИНЕНИЕ, в отношении представителя власти, ты подраваешь авторитет государства и косвенно способствуешь насильственному свержению действующей власти, т.к. ты сеешь недоверие населения к этой власти.
По мнению власти (которой мы доверили писать законы), обвинение в экстремизме самой власти считается экстремизмом. 
НО! Прошу заметить, не критика, а заведомо ложное обвинение. Разница огромна с точки зрения юриспруденции. Законы трактуются буквально. До буквы. "Между строк" законы не читаются, а все трактовки, допускающие хоть малейшее отклонение от буквального смысла не имеют силы.   

> [quote:1g5vqi8i]
> Это не суд устанавливает, а психиатр. Суд только может направить на принудительное освидетельствование (если кто-нибудь заяву даст). А вообще - результата освидетельствования достаточно.

 По решению суда назначается экспертиза, и только потом принудительное лечение. А не сразу без суда в психушку.[/quote:1g5vqi8i] 
Как раз нет. Представь у человека едет крыша в общественном месте. Его, естественно, задерживают менты. Доставив его в отделение его либо отправят к наркологам, либо к психиатрам (а может, сначала к одним, потом к другим). И его там прекрасно освидетельствуют и поставят на учёт. А вот уж потом, либо прокуратура направит ходатайство о принудительном содержании в лечебном учреждении (если наш псих успел кому-нибудь навредить), либо сдадут родственникам (опекунам), которые так же, могут обратиться в суд с ходатайством о помещении его в стационар.
И ещё, если ты не в курсе - суды работают сейчас прекрасно и такие постановления пачками выписывают ежедневно (даже ночью и по выходным работают дежурные судьи), и любому менту получить нужное постановление труда не составляет.    

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И что? Ну глумились, ну уроды. Но не преступники. И ничего, в принципе, плохого не делали.   Я рассмтирваю это как проявление агрессии к тем, кто мыслит по-другому.

 Я лично рассматриваю это как простую человеческую глупость. Но ты рассматривай это как хочешь. У нас свобода  ::  Сжигание чучел, экстремизмом не является. (Потому что не направлен на действующую власть). Даже если это чучела политических оппонентов. Правда и пользы особой не приносит - выставляют себя клоунами на потеху публике.   

> Тут нет ничего смешного? А почему только он? А не есть ли это способ держать на службе воров и шантажировать их?

 Он самый. Это способ держать на службе воров и шантажировать их. А так же способ снизить масштабы воровства до приемлемого предела.   

> Нет, я считаю что он представлял серьезную угрозу власти со своими взглядами. Мог сплотить оппозиционные партии. Именно, как я считаю /привет Лампада )) /,  за это он был арестован и осужден.

  :: )))) Вот здесь ты не прав. Он был арестован и осуждён за налоговые преступления. (Читай приговор внимательно). Если ты такой политический лидер - нечего было мараться в финансовой сфере и надеяться. что всё сойдёт с рук. Не попадайся - пройдёшь в политику. 
А то, что он там что-то представлял ... - это только частное мнение отдельных лиц. И сплотить он мог только деньги вокруг себя. Деньги таких же воров.    

> [quote:1g5vqi8i]А вы, уважаемый, с материалами дела знакомились? Со свидетелями разговаривали? Или опять - по заметкам в МК судите?

 У нас нет гласности, поэтому я делаю вывод о том, что власть боится публиковать материалы.[/quote:1g5vqi8i] 
Секундочку, а почему ты считаешь, что власть должна публиковать материалы каждого уголовного дела? Есть, вообще-то, такое понятие как служебная тайна, тайна расследования, медицинская тайна. В какой связи Васе Пупкину понадобилось знать материалы дела? Хочешь - приходи на суд (если процесс открытый - ознакомишься с материалами дела). Но если каждый щелкопёр будет совать нос в уголовные дела - это хрен знает что будет.
Я бы на тебя в США посмотрел, когда ты бы полез в расследование, в котором фигурирует государственный чиновник.    

> И потом, почему я должен верить в версию одной стороны?

 Как ты не поймёшь - власть тебя не обязывает верить ей. Не хочешь - не верь. От тебя требуется только одно - не нарушай законы (никакие) и власть от тебя отстанет. 
Тут немного доморощенной философии - ты в чём хочешь нас убедить? Что власть озабочена только самосохранением? Так, думаю, все в курсе. Но это не значит, что влатсь у нас плохая, это значит, что власть везде (где ни возьми) одинаковая. Никогда ни одна власть не заботилась ни о чём, кроме удержания подданных в подчинении. Любая власть стремится к тому, чтобы все поборы осуществлялись только ей, чтобы все подчинялись только ей, чтобы армия была только у неё.
Любая власть основывается на угрозе физической расправы. И любое противодействие власти ведёт к таковой. (если долго противодействуешь  ::  ) 
В основе отношения власть-подданный всегда лежит угроза физического насилия. Именно к этому, в конечном итоге, сводятся все эти условности - законы, права, обязанности, демократия - бла бла бла - всё это лишь слои, которые за долгие века выработали люди, сидящие у власти, чтобы придать ей легитимности.
Раньше легитимность обеспечивалась простым утверждением, что власть - от бога. Теперь сложнее стало, но даже демократия ответит насилием на насилие. 
Единственное, что ты, по моему мнению, упускаешь из виду, это твоя слепая вера в то, что где-то на нашем глобусе есть прекрасные страны, с прекрасными и правильными законами, мудрыми и добрыми людьми.
Там молочные реки и кисельные берега. Всё всё правильно и по справедливости, и только мы все в г..не, да в г..не. Так вот - нет таких стран! Везде одно и тоже!

----------


## mishau_

> Тем, что осуществляя клевету (внимательно читаем следующие три слова), т.е. ЗАВЕДОМО ЛОЖНОЕ ОБВИНЕНИЕ, в отношении представителя власти, ты подраваешь авторитет государства и косвенно способствуешь насильственному свержению действующей власти, т.к. ты сеешь недоверие населения к этой власти.
> По мнению власти (которой мы доверили писать законы), обвинение в экстремизме самой власти считается экстремизмом. 
> НО! Прошу заметить, не критика, а заведомо ложное обвинение. Разница огромна с точки зрения юриспруденции. Законы трактуются буквально. До буквы. "Между строк" законы не читаются, а все трактовки, допускающие хоть малейшее отклонение от буквального смысла не имеют силы.

 Закон написан так, что под заведомо ложное обвинение может попасть критика. Оценка деятельности власти. Да вообще все что угодно.   

> Как раз нет. Представь у человека едет крыша в общественном месте. Его, естественно, задерживают менты. Доставив его в отделение его либо отправят к наркологам, либо к психиатрам (а может, сначала к одним, потом к другим). И его там прекрасно освидетельствуют и поставят на учёт. А вот уж потом, либо прокуратура направит ходатайство о принудительном содержании в лечебном учреждении (если наш псих успел кому-нибудь навредить), либо сдадут родственникам (опекунам), которые так же, могут обратиться в суд с ходатайством о помещении его в стационар.
> И ещё, если ты не в курсе - суды работают сейчас прекрасно и такие постановления пачками выписывают ежедневно (даже ночью и по выходным работают дежурные судьи), и любому менту получить нужное постановление труда не составляет.

 Вот-вот, ничего этого не было сделано в отношении Арап.    

> И что? Ну глумились, ну уроды. Но не преступники. И ничего, в принципе, плохого не делали.

 Я рассмтирваю это как проявление агрессии к тем, кто мыслит по-другому. [/quote]   

> Он самый. Это способ держать на службе воров и шантажировать их. А так же способ снизить масштабы воровства до приемлемого предела.

 Это точка зрения сильно ошибочна. Это как бы козла впустить в огород капусту стеречь. Есть много других способов снизить масштабы воровства. Например, увольнять воров и судить их. Но это для нашей власти слишком сложно.    

> )))) Вот здесь ты не прав. Он был арестован и осуждён за налоговые преступления. (Читай приговор внимательно). Если ты такой политический лидер - нечего было мараться в финансовой сфере и надеяться. что всё сойдёт с рук. Не попадайся - пройдёшь в политику.

 Это формально. У нас в стране двойная мораль. Этот формальный повод как раз нужен для того чтобы у людей возникало меньше вопросов.     

> Секундочку, а почему ты считаешь, что власть должна публиковать материалы каждого уголовного дела? Есть, вообще-то, такое понятие как служебная тайна, тайна расследования, медицинская тайна. В какой связи Васе Пупкину понадобилось знать материалы дела? Хочешь - приходи на суд (если процесс открытый - ознакомишься с материалами дела). Но если каждый щелкопёр будет совать нос в уголовные дела - это хрен знает что будет.
> Я бы на тебя в США посмотрел, когда ты бы полез в расследование, в котором фигурирует государственный чиновник.

 Ну, журналисты лезут. Потом мне не дело нужно, а все версии чтобы были напечатаны. Почему материалы Ходорковского были доступны, а у министра все так закрыто? И еще раз, почему я не должен верить в версию пострадавших? Это называется дело замяли, но вот меня не переубедили. Почему? Из-за дела с Евдокимовым. Из-за других дел когда вместо детей чиновников, обвиняли потерпевших. Такие вещи были в СССР и есть они и теперь.    

> Как ты не поймёшь - власть тебя не обязывает верить ей. Не хочешь - не верь. От тебя требуется только одно - не нарушай законы (никакие) и власть от тебя отстанет.

 А может наоборот, пусть власть для начала не нарушает свои же законы.  Права человека у нас в стране нарушаются повсеместно, в не зависимости от того нарушал человек законы или нет. Конституционные права нарушаются постоянно. Собственность ликвидируется, людей выселяют из квартир. Страсбургский суд завален.    

> Единственное, что ты, по моему мнению, упускаешь из виду, это твоя слепая вера в то, что где-то на нашем глобусе есть прекрасные страны, с прекрасными и правильными законами, мудрыми и добрыми людьми.
> Там молочные реки и кисельные берега. Всё всё правильно и по справедливости, и только мы все в г..не, да в г..не. Так вот - нет таких стран! Везде одно и тоже!

 А почему мы хуже живем тогда?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Вот-вот, ничего этого не было сделано в отношении Арап.

 Вот интересно, откуда такие голословные утверждения?
Процедура, которую описал Ramil, не вполне соответствует закону, выдержки из которого я приводила в предыдущем посте.  
А все что положено по закону (последовательность госпитализация->экспертиза->суд) в отношении Арап было выполнено. Но с нарушением сроков, что скорей всего приведет к пересмотру дела.

----------


## Ramil

> Закон написан так, что под заведомо ложное обвинение может попасть критика. Оценка деятельности власти. Да вообще все что угодно.

 Ещё раз, законы читаются буквально:
Заведомо ложное обвинение, это когда обвиняющий с самого начала знает, что его обвинение ложно и действует по злому умыслу с целью дискредитации власти.  
Всё - больше это никак не трактуется. Причём факт знания ложности фактов и наличие злого умысла ещё надо доказать.   

> Вот-вот, ничего этого не было сделано в отношении Арап.

 Прости, а кому это надо было, кроме неё самой? Потом то, что менты не озаботились надлежащим оформлением бумаг (а здесь именно бумага всё решает, а не человек), и сыграло ей на руку, способствуя скорейшему освобождению. А то до сих пор бы сидела.   

> Это точка зрения сильно ошибочна. Это как бы козла впустить в огород капусту стеречь. Есть много других способов снизить масштабы воровства. Например, увольнять воров и судить их.  Но это для нашей власти слишком сложно.

 Ты мнишь себя знающим настолько, чтобы судить, что в этом мире ошибочно, а что нет? Даже Иисус не брал на себя такой смелости. Прости если обижаю, но, по моему, чтобы судить о таких вещах, ты ещё слишком молод. Просто никогда не сталкивался ты ещё с необходимостью принятия действительно серьёзных решений, когда цена неправильного выбора может оказаться очень высокой не только для тебя, но и для других людей. И не было ситуации, когда оба выбора - оказывались неправильными. Не мни себя настолько умным, чтобы всерьёз полагать, что ты знаешь, как нашей стране обойтись без этих воров. (Только не говори, что всё отнять и поделить - разочаруешь сильно  ::  )    

> Это формально. У нас в стране двойная мораль. Этот формальный повод как раз нужен для того чтобы у людей возникало меньше вопросов.

  ::  Обидно, но факт. Сам институт государства (в любой форме) - весьма формальное понятие. И любое государственное действие может осуществляться исключительно формально. (По-другому просто невозможно, исходя из определения). Морали у государства нет. Её вообще нет. Это очень глупое слово. Мораль всегда такая, какая нужно. За 10 лет любой народ любой страны мира можно приучить к ритуальному каннибализму. И мораль подстроится. Перепишут историю, наймут журналистов, писателей, псевдоучёных, ди-джеев, режиссёров и готово (только бабки кидай). Мораль есть у человека, но её (опять же, исходя из определения) не может быть у государства. Обижаться на этот факт всё равно что обижаться на дождь или закон всемирного тяготения.   

```
Ну, журналисты лезут. Потом мне не дело нужно, а все версии чтобы были напечатаны.
```

Кому нужно? Кому нужно - тот лезет и достаёт информацию, это не проблема. А остальным - не нужно.   

> почему я не должен верить в версию пострадавших?

 Да кто тебе запрещает? Верь на здоровье. В принципе, государству пофигу - веришь или нет. Плати налоги и верь во что хочешь.   

> А может наоборот, пусть власть для начала не нарушает свои же законы.

 Пусть!  ::  Хорошее слово "Пусть". Не хватает волшебной палочки  ::    

> Права человека у нас в стране нарушаются повсеместно,

 как и в любой другой стране   

> Конституционные права нарушаются постоянно.

 как и в любой другой стране   

> Собственность ликвидируется, людей выселяют из квартир.

 как и в любой другой стране   

> Страсбургский суд завален.

 Не только делами из России.   

> А почему мы хуже живем тогда?

 А почему ты считаешь, что мы хуже живём? Кто тебе сказал?

----------


## mishau_

Эти утверждения сделаны другой стороной. Будем глядеть на развитие событий.

----------


## mishau_

> Ты мнишь себя знающим настолько, чтобы судить, что в этом мире ошибочно, а что нет? Даже Иисус не брал на себя такой смелости. Прости если обижаю, но, по моему, чтобы судить о таких вещах, ты ещё слишком молод. Просто никогда не сталкивался ты ещё с необходимостью принятия действительно серьёзных решений, когда цена неправильного выбора может оказаться очень высокой не только для тебя, но и для других людей. И не было ситуации, когда оба выбора - оказывались неправильными. Не мни себя настолько умным, чтобы всерьёз полагать, что ты знаешь, как нашей стране обойтись без этих воров. (Только не говори, что всё отнять и поделить - разочаруешь сильно  )

 Это домыслы. Тоже можно говорить о тебе или о ком-нибудь другом. И  не заслуживает комментариев.   

> Обидно, но факт. Сам институт государства (в любой форме) - весьма формальное понятие. И любое государственное действие может осуществляться исключительно формально. (По-другому просто невозможно, исходя из определения). Морали у государства нет. Её вообще нет. Это очень глупое слово. Мораль всегда такая, какая нужно. За 10 лет любой народ любой страны мира можно приучить к ритуальному каннибализму. И мораль подстроится. Перепишут историю, наймут журналистов, писателей, псевдоучёных, ди-джеев, режиссёров и готово (только бабки кидай). Мораль есть у человека, но её (опять же, исходя из определения) не может быть у государства. Обижаться на этот факт всё равно что обижаться на дождь или закон всемирного тяготения.

 Это твое мнение пусть будет.     

> [quote:1y3sysqh]Права человека у нас в стране нарушаются повсеместно,

 как и в любой другой стране  

```
Конституционные права нарушаются постоянно.
```

как и в любой другой стране  

```
Собственность ликвидируется, людей выселяют из квартир.
```

как и в любой другой стране   

> Страсбургский суд завален.

 Не только делами из России.   

> А почему мы хуже живем тогда?

 А почему ты считаешь, что мы хуже живём? Кто тебе сказал?[/quote:1y3sysqh]  
Ну, это уже софистика, я даже не буду ничего комментировать.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Президент Независимо психиатрической организации Савенко заявил, что оснований для изоляции Арап не было. Суд был, но он эти доводы не принял к сведению.  Экспертный совет объявил, что с медицинской точки зрения решение суда неадекватно. Значит это явно карательная психиатрия.

 Во-первых, я понятия не имею, "независима" ли эта "психиатрическая организация", и если она независима, то от кого.  ::  Эта организация хоть каким-нибудь авторитетом в среде врачей пользуется? И чем-нибудь еще кроме этого дела она прославилась?
Во-вторых, заметим, не утверждается, что Арап психически здорова -- утверждается всего лишь, что нет "оснований для изоляции". Ну, сейчас может быть и нет -- а откуда он может знать, что так было, когда ее госпитализировали? У психических больных (да будет вам известно) бывают ремиссии, а бывают обострения. Не удивлюсь, если сейчас ей намного лучше (возможно, в т.ч. благодаря "карательному" лечению), и теперь ее вполне можно выпускать.
В-третьих, все молчат о том, что у этой Ларисы есть муж (и, наверное, другие родственники), которые почему-то молчат, и вовсе не протестуют. Я и не удивлюсь, если на госпитализации настаивали именно они.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Т.е если у человека, например, реактивный психоз и он начал бросаться на прохожих -- значит, его надо сначала сначала судить, и лишь потом изолировать? Так?   Абсолютно так. По меньшей мере надо установить его вменяемость.

 И сколько же народу он успеет поубивать, пока вы будете его вменяемость устанавливать?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Но вот Новодворскую почему-то никто в психушку не отправил. Хотя куда уж инакомысленнее-то.    Ну и что? Новодворскую не отправили,  а Арап отправили.

 Новодворская (при всех своих заскоках) все-таки никогда не утверждала, что у нее в квартире полнго "жучков", а соседи из ФСБ травят ее газом. Налицо заметно большая вменяемость.   

> Законы об экстримизме, приравнивающие критику власти к экстримизму. Закон о митингах. Манекены оппозиционеров в лагере Нашистов, над которыми нашисты глумились под одобрение чиновников всех мастей.

 Последний аргумент особенно прелестен. Наверное, это оппозиции можно глумиться над властью, а "Нашим" надоппозицией -- ни-ни.   

> Самый яркий пример - Ходарковский.

 Яркий пример того, что хотя бы одного из воров посадили по полной?   

> Далее мэр Архангельска.

 Это которого в подложном дипломе уличили?   

> Молодежное  правозащитное движение.

 Какое именно?   

> Косвенные примеры. Сын бывшего министра обороны сбил насмерть пенсионерку. Дело завели против родственников пенсионерки, так как те были не согласны с трактовкой этого инцидента властью.

 Пока я не видел ни одного достоверного свидетельства того, что эта история -- правда.   

> Водитель в которого врезался губернатор-бывший клоун Евдокимов - было возбуждено дело (и закрыто под давлением общества водителей).

 Ну и откуда известно, кто именно виноват в этом ДТП?

----------


## Ramil

> Это домыслы. Тоже можно говорить о тебе или о ком-нибудь другом. И  не заслуживает комментариев.

 Это моё мнение. Хочешь - называй это домыслами, но я не заявлял, что считаю себя умнее правительства, и что знаю, как бы я поступил на их месте.  _вы позволяете  себе  с  развязностью  совершенно невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической  же
глупости..._ (с) Ф.Ф. Преображенский   

> Это твое мнение пусть будет.

 Это и так было моё мнение.   

> А почему мы хуже живем тогда?

 А почему ты считаешь, что мы хуже живём? Кто тебе сказал?[/quote]   

> Ну, это уже софистика, я даже не буду ничего комментировать.

 Конечно, возразить просто нечем  ::  И мнение о том, что мы хуже живём - не твоё собственное, а навязанное тебе кем-то.
Мы живём в прекрасной стране! И, может она и не самая лучшая во всём, но далеко не хуже, чем та же Франция, Германия, Великобритания или США. Поездив по миру, я уже давно пришел к выводу, что лучше нашей страны нет. А поездил я немало.
С деньгами тебе будет хорошо даже в Африке, без денег ты будешь влачить жалкое и убогое существование даже в Швеции.

----------


## mishau_

> Поездив по миру, я уже давно пришел к выводу, что лучше нашей страны нет. А поездил я немало.
> С деньгами тебе будет хорошо даже в Африке, без денег ты будешь влачить жалкое и убогое существование даже в Швеции.

 Мне сразу  вспоминается фраза "А в турмэ щас макароны дают" из "Джентльменов удачи". У каждого человека своя ментальность. Кого-то устраивает жить за границей, кого-то нет. За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.      

> Ну, это уже софистика, я даже не буду ничего комментировать.    Конечно, возразить просто нечем  И мнение о том, что мы хуже живём - не твоё собственное, а навязанное тебе кем-то.
> Мы живём в прекрасной стране! И, может она и не самая лучшая во всём, но далеко не хуже, чем та же Франция, Германия, Великобритания или США. Поездив по миру, я уже давно пришел к выводу, что лучше нашей страны нет. А поездил я немало.
> С деньгами тебе будет хорошо даже в Африке, без денег ты будешь влачить жалкое и убогое существование даже в Швеции.

 Нет, здесь возражений не требуется, потому что такие доводы я не преимлю. Вы со Scorpio используете странные приемы. Когда я привожу какие-нибудь доводы, вы говорите, мол, откуда это известно, был ли я сам там и т.п., в то же время сами вы приводите точно такие же сведения из в общем то тех же источников, то же лично не участвовали нигде. То есть ва ши же методы можно опровергнуть тем же глупым оружием. Мне это не надо, а такие доводы я просто не приемлю.

----------


## Mikhail_S

иногда возникает такое сильное желание утереть нос кое кому ... но все время удерживаюсь.  ::

----------


## Koba

> Мне сразу  вспоминается фраза "А в турмэ щас макароны дают" из "Джентльменов удачи". У каждого человека своя ментальность. Кого-то устраивает жить за границей, кого-то нет. За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.

 Чего ещё ожидать от сына раба? (Смотрите свою подпись)
Да почему ж вы в первую очередь поставили воровать?  Мне даже как то странно. А вы о такой вещи, как тоска по Родине (как бы не пафосно это звучало) никогда не слышали?

----------


## BappaBa

> За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.

 Какой это _ваш_?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.    Какой это _ваш_?

 Среднестатистический россиянин. Я сужу по опросам общественного мнения у нас и на Западе. Я противопоставляю себя большинству, но говоря "наш" я просто разделяю ответственность. Многие из вас причисляют себя к обществу, но при прямой критике сразу уходят в сторонку и открещиваются.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Мне сразу  вспоминается фраза "А в турмэ щас макароны дают" из "Джентльменов удачи". У каждого человека своя ментальность. Кого-то устраивает жить за границей, кого-то нет. За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.    Чего ещё ожидать от сына раба? (Смотрите свою подпись)
> Да почему ж вы в первую очередь поставили воровать?  Мне даже как то странно. А вы о такой вещи, как тоска по Родине (как бы не пафосно это звучало) никогда не слышали?

 Это подпись отражает мое мнение о нашем обществе в целом, а что?  
Поспорьте еще с Лермонтовым: _
Прощая, немытая Россия, 
страна рабов, страна господ, 
и вы, мундиры голубые, 
и ты, им преданный народ_  
Или с Губерманом: _
Однажды здесь восстал народ,
И, став творцом своей судьбы,
Извел под корень всех господ;
Теперь вокруг одни рабы._

----------


## BappaBa

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":9cuvgu9f  За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.    Какой это _ваш_?

 Среднестатистический россиянин. Я сужу по опросам общественного мнения у нас и на Западе. Я противопоставляю себя большинству, но говоря "наш" я просто разделяю ответственность. Многие из вас причисляют себя к обществу, но при прямой критике сразу уходят в сторонку и открещиваются.[/quote:9cuvgu9f]
Ты действительно считаешь, что _среднестатистический россиянин_ склонен к воровству, а не к работе? Неужели вокруг тебя (на работе, дома, друзья) все только и думают, как что-либо украсть? Не верю я таким опросам общественного мнения. Россию так только Чарли видит. =)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Поездив по миру, я уже давно пришел к выводу, что лучше нашей страны нет. А поездил я немало.
> С деньгами тебе будет хорошо даже в Африке, без денег ты будешь влачить жалкое и убогое существование даже в Швеции.   Мне сразу  вспоминается фраза "А в турмэ щас макароны дают" из "Джентльменов удачи". У каждого человека своя ментальность. Кого-то устраивает жить за границей, кого-то нет. За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет.

 Вот отчего-то бытует мнение, что в нашей стране работать не надо. 
Здесь тоже надо пахать. Насчёт воровства - воруют везде потихоньку. Где-то больше, где-то меньше. Одна взятка сенатору США, думаю, по своим размерам спокойно перекроет суммарные годовые взятки чиновников в каком-нибудь нашем министерстве. А вопрос именно в ментальности. Да, я мог бы жить и работать в другой стране, но именно ментальность людей меня и не устраивает. Видимо правдива поговорка - где родился, там и сгодился. "Туда" хорошо ездить туристом - отдыхать, смотреть достопримечательности и пр. Но жить там - увольте.   

> Нет, здесь возражений не требуется, потому что такие доводы я не преимлю. Вы со Scorpio используете странные приемы. Когда я привожу какие-нибудь доводы, вы говорите, мол, откуда это известно, был ли я сам там и т.п., в то же время сами вы приводите точно такие же сведения из в общем то тех же источников, то же лично не участвовали нигде. То есть ва ши же методы можно опровергнуть тем же глупым оружием. Мне это не надо, а такие доводы я просто не приемлю.

 Ты говорил, что в России нарушаются права человека, я лишь сказал, что не только в России и суд в Страсбурге переполнен делами не только россиян. Это не софистика. Это факты. Можешь его проверить.
Ты говоришь, что это плохо, когда нарушаются права человека, - я с тобой соглашаюсь, но повторяю - не только в России они нарушаются. И Россия здесь ничем особенным не выделяется на фоне остальных стран. Среднестатистическое государство. Ничем не лучше, но и не хуже остальных. Твои же заявления звучат так, как будто во всём мире всё хорошо, а у нас всё плохо. И в конце ты это подтверждаешь, говоришь, что мы живём хуже, чем пресловутая заграница. На мой вопрос "а с чего ты это взял?" ты ответить не удосужился (скорее всего, просто не знаешь что ответить). 
И дальше ты заявляешь:  

> Я сужу по опросам общественного мнения у нас и на Западе.

 Давай, ты уже приводил примеры таких опросов. И своими же поведением и словами доказал, что судишь ты не по результатам этих опросов, а по тем комментариям и выводам, которые за тебя сделали дяди на западе. 
Опросам верить нельзя. Они необъективны. Опрос тысячи (да даже ста тысяч) человек из 140 миллионов не показывает вообще ничего.
К тому же, тебя сами опросы не интересуют. Тебя больше интересуют готовые выводы по их результатам. И в этом твоя ошибка. Ты своей головой не думаешь. Ты позволяешь обозревателям и комментаторам думать за себя, спокойно принимая всё то, что они говорят.

----------


## mishau_

[quote=BappaBa][quote=mishau_][quote=BappaBa][quote="mishau_":1k5y47dy]За границей сложнее воровать, там надо работать, там много чего есть того что наш человек не приемлет. 
[/quote]
Какой это [i]ваш[/i]?[/quote]
Среднестатистический россиянин. Я сужу по опросам общественного мнения у нас и на Западе. Я противопоставляю себя большинству, но говоря "наш" я просто разделяю ответственность. Многие из вас причисляют себя к обществу, но при прямой критике сразу уходят в сторонку и открещиваются.[/quote]
Ты действительно считаешь, что [i]среднестатистический россиянин[/i] склонен к воровству, а не к работе? Неужели вокруг тебя (на работе, дома, друзья) все только и думают, как что-либо украсть? Не верю я таким опросам общественного мнения.[/quote:1k5y47dy] 
[code]
Воруют. (С) Салтыков-Щедрин..
[/code] 
Ну, я еще про пьянство ничего не сказал. Только не надо говорить, что в любой стране пьют как лошади.   
Вот прочитайте: [url="http://www.kp.ru/daily/23899.3/66975/"]http://www.kp.ru/daily/23899.3/66975/[/url]

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, я еще про пьянство ничего не сказал. Только не надо говорить, что в любой стране пьют как лошади.

  ::  Будешь смеяться, но и здесь мы далеко не впереди планеты всей  ::  
World consumption per capita of pure alcohol, 2003   http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Publications ... /Q/Zoom/80

----------


## mishau_

> Давай, ты уже приводил примеры таких опросов. И своими же поведением и словами доказал, что судишь ты не по результатам этих опросов, а по тем комментариям и выводам, которые за тебя сделали дяди на западе. 
> Опросам верить нельзя. Они необъективны. Опрос тысячи (да даже ста тысяч) человек из 140 миллионов не показывает вообще ничего.
> К тому же, тебя сами опросы не интересуют. Тебя больше интересуют готовые выводы по их результатам. И в этом твоя ошибка. Ты своей головой не думаешь. Ты позволяешь обозревателям и комментаторам думать за себя, спокойно принимая всё то, что они говорят.

 Тебе больше говорить не очем, как только обо мне? Я твоему мнению не доверяю, к тому же оно часто содержит оскорбительные сентенции и плохо заретушированную ненормативную лексику. Ты сам признался, что ты ко всей информации предвзято относишься. И слишком часто берешься судить других и за других. Вот и все что ты умеешь, к сожалению, хотя ты и не говорил, что считаешь себя самым умнее членов правительства.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Ну, я еще про пьянство ничего не сказал. Только не надо говорить, что в любой стране пьют как лошади.    Будешь смеяться, но и здесь мы далеко не впереди планеты всей  
> World consumption per capita of pure alcohol, 2003   http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Publications ... /Q/Zoom/80

 Мне кажется из обоймы выпадают дети до 16 лет, а еще просто многие россияне не доживают. Это надо иметь в виду.

----------


## BappaBa

> Это подпись отражает мое мнение о нашем обществе в целом, а что?  
> Поспорьте еще с Лермонтовым:

 Некорректно сравнивать Россию в которой жил Лермонтов и современную. Тогда существовала, практически, кастовая система. Родившись в крестьянской семье, пришлось бы шапку ломать перед барином, дворянином. Сейчас то тебя кто заставляет что либо делать? Хочешь работать - работай, не понравилось - ищи новое. Можешь вообще не работать, существуй как хочешь, советскую статью за тунеядство отменили. 
Про Губермана даже говорить не хочется...

----------


## Ramil

Эта статистика базируется на продажах алкоголя. Тут возрастные категории не учитываются.

----------


## Ramil

> Тебе больше говорить не очем, как только обо мне? Я твоему мнению не доверяю, к тому же оно часто содержит оскорбительные сентенции и плохо заретушированную ненормативную лексику. Ты сам признался, что ты ко всей информации предвзято относишься. И слишком часто берешься судить других и за других. Вот и все что ты умеешь, к сожалению, хотя считаешь себя самым умнее членов правительства.

 Что же ты не ответил на первую часть письма? И насчёт плохо заретушированной ненормативной лексики мне тоже понравилось  :: )))

----------


## mishau_

> Некорректно сравнивать Россию в которой жил Лермонтов и современную. Тогда существовала, практически, кастовая система. Родившись в крестьянской семье, пришлось бы шапку ломать перед барином, дворянином. Сейчас то тебя кто заставляет что либо делать? Хочешь работать - работай, не понравилось - ищи новое. Можешь вообще не работать, существуй как хочешь, советскую статью за тунеядство отменили.

 Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего. Плохо другое - очень большая часть талантливых людей уходит на Запад из России.      

> Про Губермана даже говорить не хочется...

 А мне хочется. Об очагах болезни надо говорить и лечить их, чтобы в будущем болезнь не повторилась.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Тебе больше говорить не очем, как только обо мне? Я твоему мнению не доверяю, к тому же оно часто содержит оскорбительные сентенции и плохо заретушированную ненормативную лексику. Ты сам признался, что ты ко всей информации предвзято относишься. И слишком часто берешься судить других и за других. Вот и все что ты умеешь, к сожалению, хотя считаешь себя самым умнее членов правительства.   Что же ты не ответил на первую часть письма? И насчёт плохо заретушированной ненормативной лексики мне тоже понравилось )))

 Ты софистик, а мне это неинтересно.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  
> Некорректно сравнивать Россию в которой жил Лермонтов и современную. Тогда существовала, практически, кастовая система. Родившись в крестьянской семье, пришлось бы шапку ломать перед барином, дворянином. Сейчас то тебя кто заставляет что либо делать? Хочешь работать - работай, не понравилось - ищи новое. Можешь вообще не работать, существуй как хочешь, советскую статью за тунеядство отменили.   Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего. Плохо другое - очень большая часть талантливых людей уходит на Запад из России.

 Хорошо, тогда, может быть, возьмём и посмотрим, что творилось в Европе или в США в середине 19 века? И проведём аналогии на сегодняшнюю ситуацию? В США так вообще рабовладельческий строй был.

----------


## BappaBa

> Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего.

 Ну приведи аналогии. В чем ты себя рабом чувствуешь? Кто тебя заставляет что-то делать?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего.   Ну приведи аналогии. В чем ты себя рабом чувствуешь? Кто тебя заставляет что-то делать?

 Почему опять обо мне?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":1ib00i2w  Тебе больше говорить не очем, как только обо мне? Я твоему мнению не доверяю, к тому же оно часто содержит оскорбительные сентенции и плохо заретушированную ненормативную лексику. Ты сам признался, что ты ко всей информации предвзято относишься. И слишком часто берешься судить других и за других. Вот и все что ты умеешь, к сожалению, хотя считаешь себя самым умнее членов правительства.   Что же ты не ответил на первую часть письма? И насчёт плохо заретушированной ненормативной лексики мне тоже понравилось )))

 Ты софистик, а мне это неинтересно.[/quote:1ib00i2w] 
Человек, сам пользующийся приемами софистики и демагогии, двойными стандартами, выдёргиванием цитат из контекта, игнорированием вопросов собеседника, не приводящий ни одного реального факта, в подтверждение своих слов, оспаривающий  и перевирающий суть и смысл моих слов, обвиняет меня в софистике  :: ))

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Ramil] 

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by "mishau_":3tre5cq9  Тебе больше говорить не очем, как только обо мне? Я твоему мнению не доверяю, к тому же оно часто содержит оскорбительные сентенции и плохо заретушированную ненормативную лексику. Ты сам признался, что ты ко всей информации предвзято относишься. И слишком часто берешься судить других и за других. Вот и все что ты умеешь, к сожалению, хотя считаешь себя самым умнее членов правительства.   Что же ты не ответил на первую часть письма? И насчёт плохо заретушированной ненормативной лексики мне тоже понравилось )))   Ты софистик, а мне это неинтересно.

 Человек, сам пользующийся приемами софистики и демагогии, двойными стандартами, выдёргиванием цитат из контекта, игнорированием вопросов собеседника, не приводящий ни одного реального факта, в подтверждение своих слов, оспаривающий  и перевирающий суть и смысл моих слов, обвиняет меня в софистике  :: ))[/quote:3tre5cq9]
Да ладно болтать, я тебе все приводил, и все уже написал.

----------


## BappaBa

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":2hihtq66  Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего.   Ну приведи аналогии. В чем ты себя рабом чувствуешь? Кто тебя заставляет что-то делать?

 Почему опять обо мне?[/quote:2hihtq66]
Обана! А о ком? Ты меня чтоли рабом считашь, даже не беря в расчет моего мнения? Ловко...

----------


## mishau_

[quote=BappaBa] 

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by "mishau_":1ck72gew  Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего.   Ну приведи аналогии. В чем ты себя рабом чувствуешь? Кто тебя заставляет что-то делать?   Почему опять обо мне?

 Обана! А о ком? Ты меня чтоли рабом считашь, даже не беря в расчет моего мнения? Ловко...[/quote:1ck72gew]
А почему тебя? Ты и я что - общество? Мастера вы предергивать.

----------


## BappaBa

[quote=mishau_][quote=BappaBa] 

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by "mishau_":sajvtll3  Очень даже корректно, аналогии налицо. Общество жившие в крепостном праве и в тоталитаризме, не может стать истинно свободным вот ни с того ни сего.   Ну приведи аналогии. В чем ты себя рабом чувствуешь? Кто тебя заставляет что-то делать?   Почему опять обо мне?

 Обана! А о ком? Ты меня чтоли рабом считашь, даже не беря в расчет моего мнения? Ловко...[/quote:sajvtll3]
А почему тебя? Ты и я что - общество? Мастера вы предергивать.[/quote:sajvtll3]
Т.е. ты сам за все общество решил, и хочешь чтобы все согласились с твоим мнением?

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ... Плохо другое - очень большая часть талантливых людей уходит на Запад из России.

 давайте проведем эксперимент. Вы уедете, а мы посмотрим, что изменится  :: 
Кстати, на примере Белгородского универа, спецы наооборот возвращаются от туда. И даже некие немцы рвуться в Белгород.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Т.е. ты сам за все общество решил, и хочешь чтобы все согласились с твоим мнением?

 Опять "ты сам решил", да что ж вы за люди-то, ну причем здесь я. Когда я говорю Лермонтов, Губерман мне возражают, что я своего мнения не имею. А когда не говорю, мне говорят "я мол сам решил". Определитесь уж тогда с выводами.

----------


## mishau_

> давайте проведем эксперимент. Вы уедете, а мы посмотрим, что изменится 
> Кстати, на примере Белгородского универа, спецы наооборот возвращаются от туда. И даже некие немцы рвуться в Белгород.

 Мы говорим о работе или о постоянном жительстве?

----------


## Ramil

А ты своё мнение выскжи, не Лермонтова и не Губермана. И не журналиста в МК. И не политического деятеля какого-нибудь. Своё! Своё собственное! Или такового не имеешь?

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Т.е. ты сам за все общество решил, и хочешь чтобы все согласились с твоим мнением?   Опять "ты сам решил", да что ж вы за люди-то, ну причем здесь я. Когда я говорю Лермонтов, Губерман мне возражают, что я своего мнения не имею. А когда не говорю, мне говорят "я мол сам решил". Определитесь уж тогда с выводами.

 Интересно, ты упомянул какие-то аналогии. Видимо, они твоего авторства, но ты упорно не хочешь их озвучить.

----------


## mishau_

> А ты своё мнение выскжи, не Лермонтова и не Губермана. И не журналиста в МК. И не политического деятеля какого-нибудь. Своё! Своё собственное! Или такового не имеешь?

 Ха-ха-ха! А тогда ты будешь говорить "ты решил за всех"   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А ты своё мнение выскжи, не Лермонтова и не Губермана. И не журналиста в МК. И не политического деятеля какого-нибудь. Своё! Своё собственное! Или такового не имеешь?   Ха-ха-ха! А тогда ты будешь говорить "ты решил за всех"

 1. Это не мои слова. 
2. Трудо обсуждать что-то с человеком, не имеющем собственной точки зрения.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Ramil  А ты своё мнение выскжи, не Лермонтова и не Губермана. И не журналиста в МК. И не политического деятеля какого-нибудь. Своё! Своё собственное! Или такового не имеешь?   Ха-ха-ха! А тогда ты будешь говорить "ты решил за всех"     1. Это не мои слова. 
> 2. Трудо обсуждать что-то с человеком, не имеющем собственной точки зрения.

 Ну не обсуждай, ладно.  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

[quote=mishau_] 

> давайте проведем эксперимент. Вы уедете, а мы посмотрим, что изменится 
> Кстати, на примере Белгородского универа, спецы наооборот возвращаются от туда. И даже некие немцы рвуться в Белгород.

 Мы говорим о работе или о постоянном жительстве?[/quote:2w4kegmc]
1. Как Вам больше нравится. Мне все равно.
2. Жить и работать. Большинство тех, кто уехал, гражданства и прописки не меняли. А Белгород прекрасный город. Я не отказался бы еще раз пожить там. Девченки красивые, пища здоровая, люди отзывчивые, улицы ухоженные... Москва гадюшник в сравнении с ним.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Владимира Буковского пытаются объявить «психически больным»  _
Об этом говорится в сегодняшнем заявлении инициативной группы по выдвижению Владимира Буковского. 
По мнению инициативной группы, происходящее является очередным подтверждением возвращения российских властей к советской практике карательной психиатрии, когда политические оппоненты режима признавались «психически больными» и направлялись на «принудительное лечение». Через эту пыточную процедуру в свое время прошли сотни инакомыслящих, в том числе генерал Петр Григоренко, поэтесса Наталья Горбаневская, математик и философ Александр Есенин-Вольпин и сам Владимир Буковский._  http://www.sps.ru/?id=222033 
Тенденция?

----------


## Ramil

Кто такой Владимир Буковский?  _Инициативная группа по выдвижению Владимира Буковского кандидатом в президенты РФ требует от руководства Государственного научного центра социальной и судебной психиатрии имени В.П.Сербского незамедлительно опровергнуть высказывание его сотрудника, приведенное на страницах газеты «Дейли телеграф». В противном случае Владимир Буковский оставляет за собой право подать на Государственный научный центр социальной и судебной психиатрии имени В.П.Сербского либо на его сотрудников, делающих подобные заявления, в суд за клевету._ 
aka "Последнее Китайское Предупреждение". 
Пусть подают, раз так. И интересно, всё-таки, что же там в Daily Telegraph на самом деле написано.

----------


## mishau_

вот кто  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0% ... 0%B8%D0%B9

----------


## Ramil

А. Понятно. Очередной борец. 
И где только СПС их откапывает.

----------


## mishau_

А вот, как мне кажется обратный случай, который называется "закос"  _
Новосибирский областной суд направил активиста запрещенной Национал-большевистской партии Николая Балуева на лечение.
        Дела двух "лимоновцев" - Вячеслава Русакова и Николая Балуева – рассматривались в Новосибирском областном суде параллельно. Они и еще один член ликвидированной НБП – Дмитрий Казаков – были задержаны более двух лет назад по подозрению в подготовке терактов. Казаков позже был освобожден от уголовной ответственности, так как стал сотрудничать со следствием.
        Николай Балуев обвинялся в подготовке терактов и хранении оружия. После психолого-психиатрической экспертизы его признали невменяемым, и направили на принудительное психиатрическое лечение. Вячеслава Русакова несколько дней назад приговорили к четырем годам колонии общего режима за хранение взрывчатки и изготовление оружия. _  http://www.utro.ru/news/2007/08/14/671530.shtml 
Как-то странно. Битцевского маньяка, который совершил 52 убийства признали вменяемым, а этот, стало быть - придурок.

----------


## charlestonian

> вот кто  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0% ... 0%B8%D0%B9

 His name rings the bell....

----------


## BappaBa

Еще один клоун - Буковский:
"...Мы очень хорошо помним, как Путин пришел к власти. Он начал вторую чеченскую войну на основании ложного обвинения чеченцев во взрывах жилых домов в России. Сегодня нам достоверно известно, что эти взрывы были организованы Федеральной службой безопасности, то есть, наследницей КГБ. Всех, кто пытается это доказать, или убивают или отравляют, или же они куда-то пропадают..." http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233726.html

----------


## mishau_

> Еще один клоун - Буковский:
> "...Мы очень хорошо помним, как Путин пришел к власти. Он начал вторую чеченскую войну на основании ложного обвинения чеченцев во взрывах жилых домов в России. Сегодня нам достоверно известно, что эти взрывы были организованы Федеральной службой безопасности, то есть, наследницей КГБ. Всех, кто пытается это доказать, или убивают или отравляют, или же они куда-то пропадают..." http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233726.html

 Scorpio или Ramil спросили бы: "А есть ли доказательства того, что это не так?" Но я не буду. С другой стороны. Пока не прояснится дело с Литвиненко, я не буду уверен официальная версия - это истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Еще один клоун - Буковский:
> "...Мы очень хорошо помним, как Путин пришел к власти. Он начал вторую чеченскую войну на основании ложного обвинения чеченцев во взрывах жилых домов в России. Сегодня нам достоверно известно, что эти взрывы были организованы Федеральной службой безопасности, то есть, наследницей КГБ. Всех, кто пытается это доказать, или убивают или отравляют, или же они куда-то пропадают..." http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233726.html

 Человек болен... я не хочу такого президента  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Еще один клоун - Буковский:
> "...Мы очень хорошо помним, как Путин пришел к власти. Он начал вторую чеченскую войну на основании ложного обвинения чеченцев во взрывах жилых домов в России. Сегодня нам достоверно известно, что эти взрывы были организованы Федеральной службой безопасности, то есть, наследницей КГБ. Всех, кто пытается это доказать, или убивают или отравляют, или же они куда-то пропадают..." http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233726.html   Scorpio или Ramil спросили бы: "А есть ли доказательства того, что это не так?" Но я не буду. С другой стороны. Пока не прояснится дело с Литвиненко, я не буду уверен официальная версия - это истина в последней инстанции.

 Неужели ты забыл, что вторая война началась не со взрывов домов, а из-за нападения _того_чье_имя_неназываемо_ на Дагестан? Или это тоже организовало ФСБ?

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Неужели ты забыл, что вторая война началась не со взрывов домов, а из-за нападения _того_чье_имя_неназываемо_ на Дагестан? Или это тоже организовало ФСБ?

 Отстань от него, он не забыл. Он просто этого не знал никогда, т.к. Березовский с Литвиненко об этом не писали в своих книгах.

----------


## Ramil

> Сегодня нам достоверно известно, что эти взрывы были организованы Федеральной службой безопасности, то есть, наследницей КГБ.  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233726.html

 Вот интересно, а откуда у них "достоверная информация"? 
Скажи мне, кто твой друг... 
Достаточно взглянуть на эту фотографию и состав инициативной группы, чтобы приложить все возможное и невозможное, чтобы этот человек не стал президентом. (А лучше, - даже кандидатом в президенты). В инициативной группе, правда, затесались несколько порядочных людей, но, думаю, не надолго. 
Ниже - Литвиненко, Закаев, Буковский   http://bukovsky2008.org/gruppa.html
Состав Инициативной группы по выдвижению
Владимира Константиновича Буковского
кандидатом в Президенты Российской Федерации: 
Светлана ГАВРИЛИНА, журналист, член «Координационного совещания петербургской оппозиции» 
Алексей ДЕВОТЧЕНКО, заслуженный артист России, дважды лауреат Государственной премии, актер Александринского театра Санкт-Петербурга 
Филипп ДЗЯДКО, журналист, историк, редактор книжной серии «Сопротивление» 
Роман ДОБРОХОТОВ, председатель центрального совета демократического движения «МЫ» 
Максим ЕФИМОВ, председатель Карельского отделения «Молодежной правозащитной группы» 
Владимир КАРА-МУРЗА (мл.), журналист, историк, член партии «СОЮЗ ПРАВЫХ СИЛ»
(координатор Инициативной группы) 
Леонид ЛЕМБЕРИК, правозащитник 
Юрий ЛИННИК, доктор философских наук, профессор кафедры философии Карельского государственного педагогического университета, заслуженный работник науки РФ 
Александр ЛЮБОШ, старший преподаватель Санкт-Петербургского государственного политехнического университета 
Андрей ПИОНТКОВСКИЙ, политолог, писатель 
Александр ПОДРАБИНЕК, обозреватель «Новой газеты», главный редактор информационного агентства «ПРИМА-News» 
Владимир ПРИБЫЛОВСКИЙ, историк, руководитель интернет-библиотеки «Антикомпромат» 
Юрий РЫЖОВ, академик Российской Академии наук, президент Международного инженерного института 
Юрий САМОДУРОВ, гражданский активист, куратор музейных проектов 
Сергей СОРОКИН, председатель «Движения против насилия» 
Игорь СОШНИКОВ, член политического совета Санкт-Петербургского регионального отделения партии «СОЮЗ ПРАВЫХ СИЛ» 
Николай ХРАМОВ, секретарь движения «Российские Радикалы» 
Виктор ШЕНДЕРОВИЧ, писатель 
Юрий ШМИДТ, адвокат

----------


## Mikhail_S

Двумя ленинскими словами это зовется - политическая проституция.
А если они с Березовским и Закаевым за идею - то просто кретины.

----------


## mishau_

Вы можете иметь свое мнение, это хорошо. Но почему, когда они имеют _свое_ мнение и намерение его отстаивать по праву, их начинают преследовать психиатры?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by BappaBa   Неужели ты забыл, что вторая война началась не со взрывов домов, а из-за нападения _того_чье_имя_неназываемо_ на Дагестан? Или это тоже организовало ФСБ?   Отстань от него, он не забыл. Он просто этого не знал никогда, т.к. Березовский с Литвиненко об этом не писали в своих книгах.

 Типа сострил. Когда смеяться?   *Mikhail_S* 
Если тебе нечего говорить по теме, оставь свою подростковую демагогию при себе. Ты постоянно переходишь на личности, достал своим флудом, сколько можно говорить. Лучше русским языком займись, у тебя такая орфография иной раз проскакивает, что даже не верится что ты так много времени провел на форуме, который посвящен русскому языку.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*mishau_* Я на личности не переходил, в отличие от Вас  :: . Кстати по делу, я много говорю. Вопрос в том, что хочешь ли ты это читать?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вы можете иметь свое мнение, это хорошо. Но почему, когда они имеют _свое_ мнение и намерение его отстаивать по праву, их начинают преследовать психиатры?

 Потому что господа претендуют на власть в стране, и не важно, что шансы их ничтожны. Если бы не претендовали - никто бы их не преследовал.
Допускать их к власти - преступление (это уже моё личное мнение).

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Вы можете иметь свое мнение, это хорошо. Но почему, когда они имеют _свое_ мнение и намерение его отстаивать по праву, их начинают преследовать психиатры?   Потому что господа претендуют на власть в стране, и не важно, что шансы их ничтожны. Если бы не претендовали - никто бы их не преследовал.
> Допускать их к власти - преступление (это уже моё личное мнение).

 А чего власть тогда так боится, что действует по понятиям?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":wg9yemd0  Вы можете иметь свое мнение, это хорошо. Но почему, когда они имеют _свое_ мнение и намерение его отстаивать по праву, их начинают преследовать психиатры?   Потому что господа претендуют на власть в стране, и не важно, что шансы их ничтожны. Если бы не претендовали - никто бы их не преследовал.
> Допускать их к власти - преступление (это уже моё личное мнение).

 А чего власть тогда так боится, что действует по понятиям?[/quote:wg9yemd0] 
А были ли случаи в истории человечества, когда власть "_по понятиям_" не действовала?

----------


## mishau_

Ну хорошо, где-то меньше, где-то больше. Почему-то в США я не видел, чтобы действовали с такой наглостью. Криков о третьем сроке, кстати, тоже.

----------


## Scorpio

Давно я сюда не заходил, а здесь уже разгорелся такой флейм...  :: 
Пара словечек по существу:   

> Scorpio или Ramil спросили бы: "А есть ли доказательства того, что это не так?"

 Именно так: если вы хотите доказать какой-то тезис, бремя доказательства лежит на вас.   

> Пока не прояснится дело с Литвиненко, я не буду уверен официальная версия - это истина в последней инстанции.

 Так, чтобы прояснить дело Литвиненко, надо у бриттов спросить, что именно там у них произошло. И еще добиться, чтобы ответили. Правду. Желаю успеха.  ::  
Наконец, насчет Буковского.
Помню, я смотрел какую-то ТВ-программу (а дело было через некоторое время после гибели "Курска" и пожара на Останкинской башне), и Буковский там всерьез пытался уверить аудиторию, что власти специально подожгли башню, чтобы никто не узнал, что именно произошло с субмариной. (Ничего не придумываю -- сам слышал все своими ушами.)
Так что, не знаю, является ли он психически больным -- но редким по злобности дураком, патологически ненавидящим Россию, он безусловно является.
Кстати, идея! Их надо поженить с Новодворской.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Давно я сюда не заходил, а здесь уже разгорелся такой флейм... 
> Пара словечек по существу:     
> 			
> 				Scorpio или Ramil спросили бы: "А есть ли доказательства того, что это не так?"
> 			
> 		  Именно так: если вы хотите доказать какой-то тезис, бремя доказательства лежит на вас. 
> [quote:1ppfz0rg]Пока не прояснится дело с Литвиненко, я не буду уверен официальная версия - это истина в последней инстанции.

 Так, чтобы прояснить дело Литвиненко, надо у бриттов спросить, что именно там у них произошло. И еще добиться, чтобы ответили. Правду. Желаю успеха.  ::  
Наконец, насчет Буковского.
Помню, я смотрел какую-то ТВ-программу (а дело было через некоторое время после гибели "Курска" и пожара на Останкинской башне), и Буковский там всерьез пытался уверить аудиторию, что власти специально подожгли башню, чтобы никто не узнал, что именно произошло с субмариной. (Ничего не придумываю -- сам слышал все своими ушами.)
Так что, не знаю, является ли он психически больным -- но редким по злобности дураком, патологически ненавидящим Россию, он безусловно является.
Кстати, идея! Их надо поженить с Новодворской.  :: [/quote:1ppfz0rg]
Пусть его называют хоть горшком, только в печь пусть не ставят. Я не разделяю ни взглядов Новодворской ни взглядов многих других политков, особенно после объединения с коммунистами и фашистами.  Но такая политика в отношении этих людей, закрывает доступ на политическую арену любым конкурентам, а также не дает возможности таким здоровым конкурентам, которые не хотели бы зависить от правящих структур. То есть в отличие от Рамиля, который, как я понял считает, что власть преследует конкурентов, потому что это плохие конкуренты, я считаю, что власть преследует любых конкурентов, чтобы остаться любыми путями.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ...Кстати, идея! Их надо поженить с Новодворской.

 Зачем? Чтобы мутанты плодились? Таких опасно скрещивать между собой. 
Всем, подобного рода, деятелям свойственно именно такое поведение. Т.е. эти критиканы занимаются только критикой и больше ничем. Критика как способ существования в обществе. Причем не важно в каком они обществе живут.  
Ради чего? Новодворской, наверное, просто ради того, чтобы признали. Для Буковского это наверняка деньги. Иначе связь с дядей Борей никак больше объяснить нельзя. 
Чем больше трудностей с увязкой фактов между собой, тем больше абсурда в их высказываниях. 
"Натянуть за уши" можно что угодно, главное "как"!
Если правдоподобно получается, то тебе и интервью в прессе организуют. Денег на организацию пикетов и шествий выдадут. Слава растет, гонорары тоже.  
Более того, слушателей и почитателей у таких, тоже хоть отбавляй. Потому, это явление нужно принять как данность, и стараться не обращать на него внимания.  
В общем - это бизнес.

----------


## Ramil

> Но такая политика в отношении этих людей, закрывает доступ на политическую арену любым конкурентам, а также не дает возможности таким здоровым конкурентам, которые не хотели бы зависить от правящих структур. То есть в отличие от Рамиля, который, как я понял считает, что власть преследует конкурентов, потому что это плохие конкуренты, я считаю, что власть преследует любых конкурентов, чтобы остаться любыми путями.

 Насчёт закрытия доступа на политическую арену:
С одной стороны (которой и ты, mishau_ придерживаешься) существует некая абстрактная идея о здоровой оппозиции власти, которая должна присутствовать в демократическом обществе.
Идея красивая, но несколько утопичная. Поясню.
В моём понимании оппозиция должна не заниматься одной лишь критикой власти, а иметь чёткую, обоснованную и реально-выполнимую политическую и экономическую программу. 
Оппозиция не должна кричать, что всё плохо, она должна говорить о том, что она собирается делать с этими проблемами, причём обоснованно доказывая свою точку зрения фактами.
Наша т.н. "оппозиция" (к примеру СПС) ничего такого не имеет. Она сплошь состоит из ядовитых обвинений, критики (а иногда и откровенной клеветы) и совершенно идиотских популистских лозунгов.
В моём понимании, такие люди являются клоунами, а не политиками.
Понятно, что придя к власти, они окажутся совершенно несостоятельными, мало того, они тут же начнут драться друг с другом за кусок побольше. Хорошо писать статейки о либеральных ценностях и получать за это финансирование с Запада. Но, получив власть, что будут делать эти люди? Накормить всех одной демократией и свободой слова невозможно. Малые рейтинги партий, подобных СПС показывают их непопулярность, потому что, в основном, наша "оппозиция" выражает интересы крупного частного капитала, а не основной части населения России. И если, к примеру, на декабрьских выборах случится чудо и СПС получит большинство мы будем свидетелями повторения украинского и грузинского сценария.
Пока в нашей стране нет достойной оппозиции с нормальной и вменяемой политической программой. До тех пор, пока её не появится, думаю, о либеральных ценностях и прочих добродетелях западной цивилизации не стоит и заикаться. 
Насчёт преследования конкурентов властью:
Власть, по своей сути, как я уже писал, весьма ревностно охраняет самое себя. Поэтому, преследование конкурентов - явление нормальное. Я бы даже сказал - естественное. Не секрет, что любое оппозиционное движение, существующее в настоящее время в России, получает финансирование из Европы и США, что является прямым вмешательством в наши внутренние дела со стороны этих стран. Скажу больше - враждебным актом. Приёмы, которыми пользуются при этом наши оппозиционеры, к сожалению, ничем не отличаются от приёмов действующей власти. Ведётся довольно грязная игра с обоих сторон. В таких условиях, получается, что наша оппозиция - не оппозиция, а иностранная резидентура, работающая в интересах недружественного государства. Спрашивается, а что с ними церемониться?
Я бы поддержал оппозицию (действующая власть не очень-то сильно мне нравится), если бы в нашей стране существовала нормальная оппозиция. Но её нет. Либо клоуны, либо отъявленные сволочи. В правительстве тоже не ангелы - но по крайней мере, текущая власть независима и суверенна, а в случае прихода к власти любого из оппозиционных движений, Россия свой суверенитет утратит.

----------


## mishau_

Вот в том-то и дело, что на примере Ходарковского государство показало что будет с теми соотечественниками, которые финансируют политические организации. То есть государство сделало так, чтобы вместо этих "клоунов", как ты говоришь, нормальные силы не появились. А что до точки зрения ни Путин, ни "Единая Россия" не имели даже избирательных программ. И по-моему ЕР еще не имела и программу партии на моемент первых выборов.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот в том-то и дело, что на примере Ходарковского государство показало что будет с теми соотечественниками, которые финансируют политические организации. То есть государство сделало так, чтобы вместо этих "клоунов", как ты говоришь, нормальные силы не появились. А что до точки зрения ни Путин, ни "Единая Россия" не имели даже избирательных программ. И по-моему ЕР еще не имела и программу партии на моемент первых выборов.

 Я не оправдываю ни Путина, ни ЕР. Тоже "подарочки" ещё те.
Что же до Ходорковского - нельзя лезть в политику, тем более иметь президентские амбиции, если у тебя у самого рыло в пуху. На любого серьёзного кандидата действующая власть (или конкуренты) будут оказывать сильнейшее давление. К этому надо быть готовым. Надо быть готовым к тому, что всё твоё грязное бельё раскопают и продемонстрируют общественности. Глупо было думать "авось пронесёт". Если ты отмывал деньги и уклонялся от уплаты налогов - либо сначала очисть себя от всех подозрений и сделай так, чтобы комар носа не подточил, либо не лезь вообще - закатают в асфальт (что, собственно, и произошло).
Что же до личности Ходорковского - он тоже весьма пренеприятная фигура, а что же до его политической программы - у него её так же не было.
Чем Ходорковский лучше Путина? Ничем! Зачем менять шило на мыло?

----------


## mishau_

> Я не оправдываю ни Путина, ни ЕР. Тоже "подарочки" ещё те.
> Что же до Ходорковского - нельзя лезть в политику, тем более иметь президентские амбиции, если у тебя у самого рыло в пуху. На любого серьёзного кандидата действующая власть (или конкуренты) будут оказывать сильнейшее давление. К этому надо быть готовым. Надо быть готовым к тому, что всё твоё грязное бельё раскопают и продемонстрируют общественности. Глупо было думать "авось пронесёт". Если ты отмывал деньги и уклонялся от уплаты налогов - либо сначала очисть себя от всех подозрений и сделай так, чтобы комар носа не подточил, либо не лезь вообще - закатают в асфальт (что, собственно, и произошло).

 Когда Рогозин регистрировал свою партию, он содрал устав один в один у Справедливой России. Тут уже не только комар носа не подточит, и клоп и жужелица лапки не стопчут. Однако в уставе нашли ошибки и не зарегистрировали. Ну тогда надо ДЕрегистрировать СР, так ведь? Мне такая однобокая логика не нравится.   

> Чем Ходорковский лучше Путина? Ничем! Зачем менять шило на мыло?

 Зачем менять? Это пусть люди решают.  Если есть правила, их надо выполнять. А иначе зачем они нужны эти правила?

----------


## Mikhail_S

На примере Ходорковского было показано, что будет с теми, кто ставит свои личные интересы выше государственных. Ходорковский ввязался в игру, целью которой была власть над всей страной. Он проиграл. Игра была честная. У Ходорковского были деньги и поддержка власти США, у Путина - власть. 
Итоги игры "Царь горы" всем известны.
Демократия, здоровая оппозиция, свобода слова и т.д. - все это для домохозяек.
Политика -  это игра для "взрослых дядей", а не для людей, которые лезут в нее без мощной поддержки со стороны. Таких и в психушку упрячут и никто не заметит. 
Для начала нужно стать взрослым человеком и понять простые вещи, которые давным-давно всем известны, и существовали при все режимах и при все формах государственного устройства. 
Хуже всего тогда, когда народ в этих играх начинает участвовать. Либо революция, либо гражданская война. Майдан - цивилизованный государственный переворот. Все прошло неожиданно и как по нотам. Работали профессионалы. 
Естественно, что после этих цветных революций, те кого это может коснуться, начнут предпринимать все меры по устранению даже гипотетической возможности такого переворота. 
Лично мне больше потрясений в стране не нужны. Перераспределение капитала тоже. Сколько можно уже в конце-то концов? Россия не может прокормить такого большого кол-ва алчных людей. Пора и остановится. 
Стране требуется:
1. Политическая стабильность
2. Сильная армия для сохранения суверенитета. США уже показала на примере Ирака, что время крестовых походов (теперь уже за нефть) еще не прошло. 
3. Сильное социальная программа, хотя бы такая же как при Брежневе.
4. Мощное производство, а именно тяжелая промышленность и машиностроение. 
5. Наука
Может быть еще что-нибудь. Но вот брызги слюной явно не вписываются в образ сильного и справедливого общества. А справедливое оно тогда, когда любой молодой парень, окончив институт, смог бы устроиться на работу и начать получать достойную зарплату, чтобы построить семью и жить, как живут нормальные люди. И будущее бы просматривалось намного дальше, чем он смог бы прожить.  А когда по городам ходят маршами и страну трясет от нестабильности, будущего у нас не будет никогда 
А пока, мы видим как тянут одеяло все подряд, кто обладает силой.  И потому сегодня Путин, завтра Ходорковский, после завтра Каспаров, через три дня Вася Пупкин... и так до бесконечности. Все хотят обладать властью.  Кто не понимает, что такое политика, и с чем ее едят, то это его проблемы. Если люди до седых волос дожили, а мыслят категориями подростка, то мне просто жаль этих людей.  
Лично я к политикам отношусь с настороженностью. Глубоко убежден, что честный человек в дерьмо лезть не станет. Правила игры в этом "чане" достаточно жесткие. Конечно можно выскочить из него, если не утопят. Но потом долго будешь вонять, а люди будут шарахаться от тебя. 
Как я думаю, Ельцина "душили" олигархи уже давно. Только сил бороться с ними у него не было. Да и здоровья тоже. Путин был для Ельцина козырным тузом, которого он разыграл вполне умело. О том, какой был Ельцин кадровик, мы все знаем. В последние годы правления, шапки послетали у многих. Скорее всего, именно по той самой причине. Он избавлялся от ставленников олигархов, пока мог. Сохранить тот порядок вещей, который был им создан, и обеспечить себе и детям спокойную жизнь.

----------


## Ramil

> Когда Рогозин регистрировал свою партию, он содрал устав один в один у Справедливой России. Тут уже не только комар носа не подточит, и клоп и жужелица лапки не стопчут. Однако в уставе нашли ошибки и не зарегистрировали. Ну тогда надо ДЕрегистрировать СР, так ведь? Мне такая однобокая логика не нравится.

 А политика двойных стандартов, применяемая на западе, в отношении России тебе нравится? Повторяю - демократия это миф. Её нет! Политика это борьба разных сил за сферы контроля над ресурсами. Там нет правил, кодексов чести и пр. Всегда так было и смешно полагать, что что-нибудь изменится. Личности президентов, премьер-министров и пр. роли не играют. Главы исполнительной власти в любой стране не являются самостоятельными фигурами. Они всегда выражают интересы весьма ограниченной группы. Просто одни группы считают себя хозяевами и отстаивают свои владения, а другие считают себя калифами на час и просто пытаются лично обогатиться, распродавая подконтрольные ресурсы соседям (ресурсы это и люди, и минеральное сырьё, и энергия и деньги и промышленность).
Демократия сегодня - это всего лишь инструмент для снятия психологического дискомфорта у населения. Считать, что в США, к примеру, правит народ - глупо (хотя это - эпицентр демократии). 
Политика это очень опасная игра. Если ты вечером жив, на свободе и сохранил власть - значит ты выиграл раунд, но завтра все будет по-новой. На подконтрольные тебе ресурсы всегда будут находиться охотники и ты всегда будешь от них обороняться. Малейшая ошибка - и ты вне игры. Правил нет.    

> Чем Ходорковский лучше Путина? Ничем! Зачем менять шило на мыло?

 Вот его по правилам и посадили. Он их не выполнял - нарушал закон.   

> А иначе зачем они нужны эти правила?

 Чтобы создать иллюзию легитимности власти и заставить всех следовать этим правилам. Тот, кто пишет правила - всегда будет свободен от них. Именно поэтому все в политику и рвутся, потому что: 
1. Власть всегда права (по определению - власть решает, кто прав).
2. Если власть не права, см. пункт 1.

----------


## mishau_

Я бы уточнил, по мнению юристов, его посадили не по правилам, а по понятиям. Лично мне не понравилось, что он открыто кричал что он финансирует кого-угодно, СПС, коммунистов, чтобы противостоять власти. Но тогда я думал, что в думу еще избирались. Я счел это верхом наглости. Но не нашли ничего проще, как придумать ложный повод его упрятать за решетку. а в думу теперь депутаты назначаются президентом.

----------


## Ramil

> Я бы уточнил, по мнению юристов, его посадили не по правилам, а по понятиям. Лично мне не понравилось, что он открыто кричал что он финансирует кого-угодно, СПС, коммунистов, чтобы противостоять власти. Но тогда я думал, что в думу еще избирались. Я счел это верхом наглости. Но не нашли ничего проще, как придумать ложный повод его упрятать за решетку. а в думу теперь депутаты назначаются президентом.

 а какая разница, как в думу попадают? Главное, что никогда и никто туда не избирался честно, путём голосования. Раньше это место просто покупалось, теперь назначают. Для меня - ГД РФ - это 450 дармоедов. Никакой полезной функции они не выполняют. А законы, нужные власти, может клепать любое юридическое бюро.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> а какая разница, как в думу попадают? Главное, что никогда и никто туда не избирался честно, путём голосования. Раньше это место просто покупалось, теперь назначают. Для меня - ГД РФ - это 450 дармоедов. Никакой полезной функции они не выполняют. А законы, нужные власти, может клепать любое юридическое бюро.

 По поводу Думы согласен. Позор а не парламент.  
Кстати, сейчас активно проталкиваю идею, чтобы в Думу шли не писаки с певунами, а юристы. 
Другое дело, что знаем мы, как получили большинство этих "юристов" свои дипломы. Они и город не назовут, в котором их институт находится.  ::

----------


## Koba

> Я бы уточнил, по мнению юристов, его посадили не по правилам, а по понятиям. Лично мне не понравилось, что он открыто кричал что он финансирует кого-угодно, СПС, коммунистов, чтобы противостоять власти. Но тогда я думал, что в думу еще избирались. Я счел это верхом наглости. Но не нашли ничего проще, как придумать ложный повод его упрятать за решетку. а в думу теперь депутаты назначаются президентом.

 Да вы, бонэр, как я погляжу. Ходорковского осудили всё таки по закону, и давайте уважать законы, вы же себя причесляете к либералам и поклонникам западных ценностей. Если законы вас не устраивают, попробуйте их изменить.
Юрист, который оперирует понятиями, не юрист. Повторюсь, как бы я к этому не относился, посадили его по закону.
По поводу ложных поводов, вы удтверждаете , что ходорковский не преступал закон?Или вы опять скроетесь за лозунг - "все нарушали"?
Двойная мораль - родовое пятно наших общечеловеков.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Я бы уточнил, по мнению юристов, его посадили не по правилам, а по понятиям. Лично мне не понравилось, что он открыто кричал что он финансирует кого-угодно, СПС, коммунистов, чтобы противостоять власти. Но тогда я думал, что в думу еще избирались. Я счел это верхом наглости. Но не нашли ничего проще, как придумать ложный повод его упрятать за решетку. а в думу теперь депутаты назначаются президентом.   Да вы, бонэр, как я погляжу. Ходорковского осудили всё таки по закону, и давайте уважать законы, вы же себя причесляете к либералам и поклонникам западных ценностей. Если законы вас не устраивают, попробуйте их изменить.
> Юрист, который оперирует понятиями, не юрист. Повторюсь, как бы я к этому не относился, посадили его по закону.
> По поводу ложных поводов, вы удтверждаете , что ходорковский не преступал закон?Или вы опять скроетесь за лозунг - "все нарушали"?
> Двойная мораль - родовое пятно наших общечеловеков.

 Мне не совсем понятно, когда Путин на весь мир заявляет о том, что  не заинтересован в банкротстве Юкоса и с удовольствием его банкротит. Потом я так думаю что во время судопроизводства имели место массовые нарушения, начиная с того что ему не смогли предъявить обвинения, и просто так оставили под стражей. Мешает власти - найдем повод его упрятать. Все же показывали по телевизору, тогда еще не было преследования телеканалов. Вот где двойная мораль-то. 
Потом, чтобы все политиканы здесь понимали: я не причисляю себя к либералам и поклонникам западных ценностей. (Я даже не знаю кто такие либералы, кто это?) А что такое западные ценности (особенно в контексте Японии)? Каждая страна на Западе по своему с ума сходит. Величайшее заблуждение смешать все в одну лажовую кучу и сотрясать воздух навешивая на людей всякие мелопакостные ярлычки и измеряя людей мерками этой большой кучи. 
Мне, например, не нравятся порядки, где гомосеки официально женятся друг на друге. Мне не нравится как, на мой взгляд, в общем-то трусливый Запад издалека пытается диктовать миру свои условия и очень обижается когда это не получается. Мне много чего не нравится. Никто из нас не видел материалов дела Ходарковского и все что мы говорим тут, это плод наших воспаленных фантазий, основанных на сообщениях очевидцев с разных сторон. Очень хорошо и умно иметь мнение, что Ходарковского упекли по закону, но глупо человеку имеющему такое мнение, но не знающего реалий, пытаться переубедить меня в том что он прав, говоря мне, что я не знаю всех деталей, как будто вы все просто знаете все тома by heart. Я не убеждаю, что я прав, я просто излагаю свою точку зрения. В отличие от вас, мне все равно, какие вы в реале, каковы ваши взгляды и политические пристрастия. Я стараюсь вас не обсуждать, не причислять вас к каким-то ни было группам (это тупизм) не навешивать избитых ярлыков и пытаться строить ассоциации.

----------


## mishau_

Комиссия тогда признала, что в содержании Арап в стационаре нет необходимости, а лечение, назначенное ей в Мурманской областной психиатрической больнице в Апатитах, *не соответствует диагнозу*.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 955077.stm 
Вот так. Карательная, она и есть карательная. И ничего хорошего в этом нету.

----------


## Koba

> Комиссия тогда признала, что в содержании Арап в стационаре нет необходимости, а лечение, назначенное ей в Мурманской областной психиатрической больнице в Апатитах, *не соответствует диагнозу*.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 955077.stm 
> Вот так. Карательная, она и есть карательная. И ничего хорошего в этом нету.

 Вы как всегда передёргиваете, цитирую статью 
 <<Впоследствии ее освидетельствование провела комиссия специалистов *Независимой психиатрической ассоциации* под руководством ее президента Юрия Совенко.>> Т.е тот же совенко, который упоминается вами несколькими постами выше. Вы в принципе можете создать и зарегистрировать ассоциацию Независимых Гумманных Судей, оправдать Ходарковского. И потом писать - судьи оправдали Ходорковского. Но увы или к счастью, ничего это не изменит.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Комиссия тогда признала, что в содержании Арап в стационаре нет необходимости, а лечение, назначенное ей в Мурманской областной психиатрической больнице в Апатитах, *не соответствует диагнозу*.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 955077.stm 
> Вот так. Карательная, она и есть карательная. И ничего хорошего в этом нету.   Вы как всегда передёргиваете, цитирую статью 
>  <<Впоследствии ее освидетельствование провела комиссия специалистов *Независимой психиатрической ассоциации* под руководством ее президента Юрия Совенко.>> Т.е тот же совенко, который упоминается вами несколькими постами выше. Вы в принципе можете создать и зарегистрировать ассоциацию Независимых Гумманных Судей, оправдать Ходарковского. И потом писать - судьи оправдали Ходорковского. Но увы или к счастью, ничего это не изменит.

 Что в данном случае означает "передергивание"? Мне не вполне ясен смысл этого слова в данном контексте.  
Если прочитать статью, то можно узнать, что Арап выписали-таки из больницы. Скорее всего на основании расследования данной комиссии. Не надо забывать, что Лукин, который был инициатором этой экспертизы, официально является Уполномоченным по правам человека при Президенте Российской Федерации. 
Но то, что изложено в последнем абзаце статьи меня просто удивило.  _
Так, первый заместитель комитета здравоохранения Мурманской области Аркадий Рубин в интервью Би-би-си обвинил правозащитников в "негуманном и абсолютно недопустимом использовании состояния здоровья больных в корыстных политических целях" и пригрозил авторам критических публикаций судебными исками._

----------


## Koba

Не уверен, что на основании выводов данной комиссии. Между прочим, интересно прочитать про боевой путь данной ассоциации.
Защита АУМСенрикё, начиная с 1994 года вещания о возвращении карательной психиатрии и.т.д  
А что вас удивило в концовке статьи? Он может считать, что журналюги клевещут - его право подать в суд. Одна из граней свободного общества.

----------


## Scorpio

> Если прочитать статью, то можно узнать, что Арап выписали-таки из больницы. Скорее всего на основании расследования данной комиссии.

 Откуда вы это взяли? Может, выписали именно потому, что благополучно вылечили?   

> Но то, что изложено в последнем абзаце статьи меня просто удивило.  _Так, первый заместитель комитета здравоохранения Мурманской области Аркадий Рубин в интервью Би-би-си обвинил правозащитников в "негуманном и абсолютно недопустимом использовании состояния здоровья больных в корыстных политических целях" и пригрозил авторам критических публикаций судебными исками._

 Использование трагедии серьезно психически больной женщины в целях развязывания политического скандала -- вам не кажется, что это как-то гнусновато?

----------


## mishau_

> Откуда вы это взяли? Может, выписали именно потому, что благополучно вылечили?

 _
Муж Арап Дмитрий Терещин считает, что на решение врачей во многом повлияли действия правозащитников, коллег активистки и публикации в СМИ, передает радио "Свобода"_    

> Использование трагедии серьезно психически больной женщины в целях развязывания политического скандала -- вам не кажется, что это как-то гнусновато?

 А кто устанавливает где находится граница между защитой прав граждан и развязывание политического скандала? В Абу Граиб, например, был скандал та вообще на весь мир, однако по судам таскают виновников в издевательстве, а не журналистов с правозащитниками.

----------


## Ramil

> А кто устанавливает где находится граница между защитой прав граждан и развязывание политического скандала?

 Золотой вопрос! 
А никто! Как кто хочет, так и проводит эту границу в своих заявлениях, высказываниях или публикациях. Здравый смысл у каждого свой и до конца формализовать человеческие отношения нельзя, как бы кто ни пытался!

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  А кто устанавливает где находится граница между защитой прав граждан и развязывание политического скандала?   Золотой вопрос! 
> А никто! Как кто хочет, так и проводит эту границу в своих заявлениях, высказываниях или публикациях. Здравый смысл у каждого свой и до конца формализовать человеческие отношения нельзя, как бы кто ни пытался!

 Вот-вот, однако, "первый заместитель комитета здравоохранения Мурманской области Аркадий Рубин" ... "пригрозил авторам критических публикаций судебными исками"

----------


## Scorpio

> А кто устанавливает где находится граница между защитой прав граждан и развязывание политического скандала?

 Ну, границу провести несложно. Вот если господа правозащитники вступятся за права человека, не имеющего к их когорте *никакого* отношения, и не связанного с ними политическими или денежными обязательствами -- вот тогда да, я охотно признаю, что это -- правозащита, и ничего другое. (Правда, я подобных случаев чего-то не припомню.)
А вот когда они старательно защищают *своих*, а на чужих демонстративно плюют (не говоря уж о сомнительности самого дела) -- то это уже не правозащитничество, а политдемагогия.   

> В Абу Граиб, например, был скандал та вообще на весь мир, однако по судам таскают виновников в издевательстве, а не журналистов с правозащитниками.

 То что произошло в Абу-Граибе было подтверждено фотоснимками, которые видели все (а не сомнительными заявлениями явных прохиндеев). Не говоря уж о том, что в Абу-Граибе зверства совершала *оккупационная армия* против *оккупированного народа*. То есть, с Россией ситуация как-то совсем не соприкасается.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":2naaiaz1  А кто устанавливает где находится граница между защитой прав граждан и развязывание политического скандала?   Золотой вопрос! 
> А никто! Как кто хочет, так и проводит эту границу в своих заявлениях, высказываниях или публикациях. Здравый смысл у каждого свой и до конца формализовать человеческие отношения нельзя, как бы кто ни пытался!

 Вот-вот, однако, "первый заместитель комитета здравоохранения Мурманской области Аркадий Рубин" ... "пригрозил авторам критических публикаций судебными исками"[/quote:2naaiaz1] 
Вот что у нас самое глупое, так это кричать о судебных исках. Иски надо подавать, а не пугать ими.
Я считаю так журналюг и надо бомбить. Чуть оговорился - плати. Опубликовал непроверенную информацию - плати, и т.д. Чтобы редактор знал, что за каждую неверно-опубликованную строчку надо будет ответить, факты - доказать, а если что - выплатить денег нехило.  
И обратная сторона - ведь никто из этой п..добратии в суд с иском так и не обратился, а ведь без этого и на Страсбург денег не даст, потому что сначала дело должно рассматриваться в суде первой инстанции.
Нечего кричать о нарушениях прав человека, если потерпевшие или их представители даже иск не подавали.

----------


## mishau_

> Вот что у нас самое глупое, так это кричать о судебных исках. Иски надо подавать, а не пугать ими.
> Я считаю так журналюг и надо бомбить. Чуть оговорился - плати. Опубликовал непроверенную информацию - плати, и т.д. Чтобы редактор знал, что за каждую неверно-опубликованную строчку надо будет ответить, факты - доказать, а если что - выплатить денег нехило.

 Если б у нас так было! А у на как: Чуть оговорился - в психушку. Опубликовал непроверенную информацию - в посадили, и т.д.  
А насчет того, что "чтобы редактор знал, что за каждую неверно-опубликованную строчку надо будет ответить, факты - доказать, а если что - выплатить денег нехило", тут как раз наоборот.  Правду называют оскорблением достоинства, критику - разжиганием социальной розни, приведение фактов - разглашением гостайны.       

> И обратная сторона - ведь никто из этой п..добратии в суд с иском так и не обратился, а ведь без этого и на Страсбург денег не даст, потому что сначала дело должно рассматриваться в суде первой инстанции.
> Нечего кричать о нарушениях прав человека, если потерпевшие или их представители даже иск не подавали.

 На самом деле, если послушаешь BBC или "Свободу", то и суды выигрывают, и до Страсбурга доходят и там выигрывают.

----------


## Ramil

В данном конкретном случае суда не было.

----------


## mishau_

> Нечего кричать о нарушениях прав человека, если потерпевшие или их представители даже иск не подавали.

 Не очень понимаю, как эти две вещи связаны.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Нечего кричать о нарушениях прав человека, если потерпевшие или их представители даже иск не подавали.   Не очень понимаю, как эти две вещи связаны.

 Напрямую.
Если твои права нарушаются, ты должен не в газете об этом писать, а в исковом заявлении. Отсутствие искового заявления для меня является доказательством того, что никаких нарушений прав человека не было. (И обратное можно доказать только в суде). Раз не обращаются - значит боятся быть обвинёнными в клевете.

----------


## Wowik

> Раз не обращаются - значит боятся быть обвинёнными в клевете.

 Еще могут быть физически не в состоянии (руки-ноги переломали) или быть запуганными (получали угрозы руки-ноги переломать. 
В Советском Союзе мало кто иски подавал. Но права нарушались. Ибо
- Никакой суд не помог бы,
- Это приводило к куче внесудебных неприятностей, да и КГБ не дремало.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Раз не обращаются - значит боятся быть обвинёнными в клевете.   В Советском Союзе мало кто иски подавал. Но права нарушались. Ибо
> - Никакой суд не помог бы,
> - Это приводило к куче внесудебных неприятностей, да и КГБ не дремало.

 Не знаю уж, откуда вы черпаете информацию об СССР, в которым даже профессиональных диссидентов -- и тех судили по закону, с адвокатами. Были адвокаты, которые исключительно на диссидентах специализировались (Каминская, например). Были случаи, когда диссидентов оправдывали, несмотря на все усилия ГБ их посадить. Вот такое было неправовое государство -- ужас, правда?

----------


## mishau_

> Раз не обращаются - значит боятся быть обвинёнными в клевете.

 Какой категоричный вывод. Все - на эшафот!  ::   
А теперь поглядим, что говорят опросы Фонда "Общественное мнение".  ::   _
Россияне почти вдвое чаще оценивают деятельность российских судов и судей отрицательно, чем положительно (46% против 26%). По мнению двух третей опрошенных (67%), большинство российских судей берут взятки (12% считают большинство судей честными и неподкупными). Убеждены, что суды часто выносят несправедливые приговоры, 47% наших сограждан (24% считают, что такие приговоры выносятся редко). Уверены, что российский суд в своих решениях руководствуется не только законом, но и "другими обстоятельствами", 62% опрошенных (19% полагают, что суды руководствуются исключительно законом)._    http://bd.fom.ru/report/cat/right/sudeb ... t/of044004

----------


## mishau_

> Не знаю уж, откуда вы черпаете информацию об СССР, в которым даже профессиональных диссидентов -- и тех судили по закону, с адвокатами. Были адвокаты, которые исключительно на диссидентах специализировались (Каминская, например). Были случаи, когда диссидентов оправдывали, несмотря на все усилия ГБ их посадить. Вот такое было неправовое государство -- ужас, правда?

 В СССР оправдательных приговоров практически не было. Не знаю насчет диссидентов, может в следствие показухи, были случаи, модет из-за международной шумихи. Простого гражданина суд превращал из подсудимого в осужденного всегда.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Раз не обращаются - значит боятся быть обвинёнными в клевете.   Какой категоричный вывод. Все - на эшафот!   
> А теперь поглядим, что говорят опросы Фонда "Общественное мнение".   _
> Россияне почти вдвое чаще оценивают деятельность российских судов и судей отрицательно, чем положительно (46% против 26%). По мнению двух третей опрошенных (67%), большинство российских судей берут взятки (12% считают большинство судей честными и неподкупными). Убеждены, что суды часто выносят несправедливые приговоры, 47% наших сограждан (24% считают, что такие приговоры выносятся редко). Уверены, что российский суд в своих решениях руководствуется не только законом, но и "другими обстоятельствами", 62% опрошенных (19% полагают, что суды руководствуются исключительно законом)._

 Поглядели. Что это нам даёт? То, что 67% населения поддерживают веками складывавшийся стереотип о продажности судов?  _"Правосудие продано!" 
И.Ильф и Е.Петров, 12 стульев._ 
Большинство людей, к счастью, живут без необходимости обращаться в суд. Большинство ни разу в своей жизни не участвовало ни в одном судебном процессе. Своё мнение они складывают, в основном, из слухов и дебильных телесериалов. 
Повторяю - Если они даже не пробовали отстоять свои права в суде, что хай поднимать о нарушениях прав и продажности судей? А они давать пробовали судье? Это, между прочим, такая же статья, как и брать. 
Считаю, что если вопрос принципиальный (как, якобы, в случае с _карательной психиатрией_) - надо было идти сначала в суд или в прокуратуру, а потом (если не поможет) - в газету. Если идёшь сразу в газету, значит не такой уж это для тебя и принципиальный вопрос, просто тебе за это платят. 
Нельзя, наверное, найти в этом мире больших лицемеров, чем наши правозащитники.

----------


## mishau_

Не уводи в сторону, сначала ты сказал, что в суд не обращаются, из-за боязни быть обвинёнными в клевете. Я тебе привел результат опроса, почему люди не обращаются в суд. 
На твой новый ответ, не имеющий ничего общего с твоим предыдущим ответом. Я нашел еще один отчет.  _ Эксперты гораздо чаще посещают суды, чем рядовые граждане. Меньше трети из них не имеют опыта судебных разбирательств, а остальным пришлось побывать истцами, ответчиками, освоить другие роли в судебном процессе из тех, что перечислены выше.  Доверяют нынешним российским судам 28% респондентов, и вдвое больше – 56% – не доверяют. Низкую популярность суда как правозащитного института часто объясняют тем, что наши сограждане просто не привыкли обращаться в суд. Однако примерно такое же соотношение доверяющих и не доверяющих этому институту – 1 : 2 – у экспертов.  Знания и опыт, как видим, не приводят к росту доверия к судейскому корпусу, и это заставляет усомниться в том, что первопричина низкого престижа судов – в психологии граждан. Да и сами россияне, если судить по результатам массового опроса, убеждены, что отказываться от защиты своих прав в суде их вынуждают совсем другие обстоятельства. _   
Итак, 66% людей, которые часто посещают суд, тоже ему не доверяют  и вряд ли "своё мнение они складывают, в основном, из слухов и дебильных телесериалов."

----------


## Ramil

Так это известно, что люди судам не доверяют. Но и доверие это не появится никогда, если люди не будут обращаться в суды. Правильно - не привыкли. Со временем, это станет нормой, тогда и доверие к судебной власти начнёт повышаться. 
Но, я немного не о том говорил. С формальной точки зрения, пока нет письменного заявления потерпевшей стороны, то и нарушений никаких не было. И государство не обязано делать ничего. Поэтому взывать к властям и критиковать их за нарушения прав человека - бессмысленно, потому что с точки зрения власти, проблема есть только тогда, когда есть заявление потерпевшего. А мало ли что в газетах пишут - для них слова как мусор. Власть вообще не обязана газеты читать и телик смотреть.

----------


## mishau_

> Поэтому взывать к властям и критиковать их за нарушения прав человека - бессмысленно, потому что с точки зрения власти, проблема есть только тогда, когда есть заявление потерпевшего.

 Бессмысленно или смысленно, но что-то как власть перетрухала, когда пенсионеры вышли на улицы возмущаться 122 законом о монетизации льгот. И никакой суд не понадобился, сразу поменяли как надо.   

> А мало ли что в газетах пишут - для них слова как мусор. Власть вообще не обязана газеты читать и телик смотреть.

 Однако читает и... закрывает, и в писхушки сажает зачем-то, и дела уголовные открывает.

----------

